# TiVo Desktop 2.6 Released



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

If you buy the Plus key, it'll transcode and transfer a variety of PC-based video content for TiVo playback and also allow subscriptions to video podcasts via RSS. The download is available now. Here's the press release:



> TiVo Gives Consumers an Easy Way to Download Internet Video Automatically to Their Television Sets
> 
> First announced at CES, Season Pass™ functionality applied to web video now available
> 
> ...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Does this part mean that I can now have folders in now playing instead of just the name of my computer and then all of the videos?...

"Subscribers can even use the TiVo service&#8217;s Season Pass functionality to get their own personal video folders on their PC, where they save their home movies and other video downloads."


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Test said:


> Does this part mean that I can now have folders in now playing instead of just the name of my computer and then all of the videos?...
> 
> "Subscribers can even use the TiVo service's Season Pass functionality to get their own personal video folders on their PC, where they save their home movies and other video downloads."


It looks that way. Here's the first screenshot.

_Edit: You'll have folders for videos transferred to your TiVo, but you won't see any folders under the name of your computer._



















I'm still waiting for the first videos to transfer, then we'll see how they show up on the TiVo.

_Edit:_ Here's a screenshot showing how the folders appear on my TiVo.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

If internet videos can be downloaded in HD, does that mean we can transfer HD xvids and such to the TiVo without it being downres-ed?


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

Can we merge this thread with the other(s)? Atleast the other one in Coffee House?


----------



## EBoTheBlue (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't get folders to work, so I'd say it isn't supported.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

"While using TiVo Desktop Plus, you may encounter the following issues.

TiVo Desktop uses the utility curl.exe to retrieve web video content to transfer to your TiVo DVR. If you are using a firewall on your PC, please allow this utility to connect to the Internet.

To rename or delete a folder listed in the video tab or any file within such a folder, you must first pause the TiVo Sever."

Note "*TiVo Sever*"... If they can't spell "Server" correctly, I wonder what they got wrong in the "code"?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, auto transfer what you put in a folder, that is slick!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> It looks that way. Here's the first screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will see the exact name of the folder from that screenshot as the name on the TiVo for the first show(going to info screen will show you the real name) and then once two or more files from the PC folder are transferred you will see a folder in now playing with the same name as the folder from the screenshot with the shows inside it.

I finally have that Netflix to TiVo queue I have been wanting :up:

everything is re-formatted to mpeg2 but the Movies I had on hand looked perfect on the TiVo so it does not seem to be downressing anything but I am not a videophile so may miss the minor details others would see.

PS - I installed this on 32 bit Vista Home Premium with no problems


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Wow, auto transfer what you put in a folder, that is slick!


I'm wondering what the triggering mechanism for these auto-transfers is. Does the Tivo have to poll TiVo Desktop for any new contents, and then request a transfer of any new content ? Or, does the TiVo Desktop have a new method of informing the TiVo that there's new goodies to be had ?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hey folks,

In conjunction with the release of TiVo Desktop 2.6, you'll notice a few changes to the TiVoCast feature as well.


Categories! Now you can browse the list of channels using categories like "Automotive" and "Comedy" (or "All" to get the complete list). This makes it easier to find interesting videos.

More choices for Music Choice -- including "Most Demanded" and "New and Approved!" to help you find popular and new videos.
Easier to find the "Free Downloads" category from Amazon Unbox.
You'll notice some name changes, too. The menu item under TiVo Central -> Find Programs has changed. Previously it was called "Download TV & Movies" and now it's called "Download TV, Movies, & Web Video."

Furthermore, if you're eagle-eyed, you may notice a new title at the top of the screen when you choose that menu item. The name "TiVoCast" itself will be changing to "Video Downloads." We've found that the name "TiVoCast" isn't a clear description to customers about what the feature is, so you'll see us start to change our references from TiVoCast to Video Downloads, starting right here in the application itself.

Let us know what you think!


----------



## budgreen (Mar 10, 2006)

How do I get 2.6?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

tivo.com/desktop


----------



## budgreen (Mar 10, 2006)

Then I suppose "Check for Updates" on 2.5.1 won't accomplish the upgrade to 2.6....correct?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Oh, sure it will! If you already have desktop, try that first. I thought the question was where you get it as a first-time user.

EDIT: I'm wrong! See below.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

budgreen said:


> Then I suppose "Check for Updates" on 2.5.1 won't accomplish the upgrade to 2.6....correct?


Oddly enough, you are correct. If you use 2.5.1 to look for an update, it thinks its the latest version out there.


----------



## budgreen (Mar 10, 2006)

I tried it and it *doesn't* work. It says that I have the latest (at v2.5.1).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Going to try this now. Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: After I purchased the key, it linked to TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. TiVo people, might want to change that link.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/tivotogo/windows.html

The new V2.6 is right there. I look forward to getting home and trying it out!
Thanks

Even better direct link:
http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.6.exe


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

downloaded the free version, uninstalled 2.5, installed 2.6, it prompted me for my tivo.com username and password (i assume to automagically get my MAK, instead of me having to copy/paste or type it in), then it was ready to go. it recognized it was tivo desktop plus upgraded previously and offered me full functionality.


----------



## Wpride33 (Sep 25, 2002)

So how exactly does the RSS feature work? Do I have to have them download automatically and then point to where the videos are on the hard drive? I usually get my video podcasts by being notified in google reader and then downloading manually.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

PaulS said:


> I'm wondering what the triggering mechanism for these auto-transfers is. Does the Tivo have to poll TiVo Desktop for any new contents, and then request a transfer of any new content ? Or, does the TiVo Desktop have a new method of informing the TiVo that there's new goodies to be had ?


Megazone reported on the underlying mechanism at TiVolovers. It is an XMPP protocol used for instant messaging application but growing up to encompass other types of apps that need to talk to each other - like desktop and the DVR.



from the linked article at tivolovers said:


> It turns out that TiVo Desktop Plus 2.6 has its own built-in RSS scheduler. So when you select one of these feeds on the TiVo it messages the server via XMPP, and the server then messages TiVo Desktop via XMPP to add the feed to its scheduler. It downloads the videos and transcodes them. When they're ready TiVo Desktop messages the server, which messages the TiVo to tell it to grab the video using TiVoCast.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, I got it up and running. But it lists multiple instances of many of my videos for some reason... but I like that it lists all videos in the subfolders... finally! 

Of course, this is still useless on a Series 2 if you want to watch widescreen videos (DVD rips for example) in their correct aspect ratio. I wonder if TiVo will ever fix that, or if Series 2 users are just left out in the cold. So if you have a Series 2 and want to watch DVDs on it, DO NOT BUY this.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I finally have that Netflix to TiVo queue I have been wanting :up:


What'd you mean?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Does it handle Mpeg 4 files (Apple TV compatible) now?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

kas25 said:


> Does it handle Mpeg 4 files (Apple TV compatible) now?


I assume apple tv compatible are the same mpeg 4 files that itunes uses. If so then yes, if they are not protected. However, you need the plus version, as it will be transcoded to mpeg2. TiVo Desktop 2.5 plus could do the same provided you placed the mpeg 4 in your my tivo videos folder


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

kas25 said:


> Does it handle Mpeg 4 files (Apple TV compatible) now?


The Plus version can. but it will still have to encode them to Mpeg 2 before transferring them to the Tivo.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I selected "My TiVo Recordings" (D:\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings) and another folder (D:\Download\Ftproot\Videos) to be my video folders for PC-to-DVR.

Any video that I have in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder is being listed three times on the DVR.

Any video that I have in the "root" folder of my other video folder is being listed twice on the DVR - but anything in a SUB folder to that folder is only listed once, as it should be.

When I changed the video folders to be one level up ("D:\My Documents" and "D:\Download\Ftproot"), the videos in "My TiVo Recordings" lists TWICE and the ones in "Video" list once.

Seems to be some bug depending on how you select the folders and the level.

Was this software tested?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Any streaming or does it still have to download?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> I assume apple tv compatible are the same mpeg 4 files that itunes uses. If so then yes, if they are not protected. However, you need the plus version, as it will be transcoded to mpeg2. TiVo Desktop 2.5 plus could do the same provided you placed the mpeg 4 in your my tivo videos folder


Never seemed to recognize these files when I tried.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

kas25 said:


> Any streaming of does it still have to download?


It still has to download


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Any video that I have in the "root" folder of my other video folder is being listed twice on the DVR - but anything in a SUB folder to that folder is only listed once, as it should be.
> 
> When I changed the video folders to be one level up ("D:\My Documents" and "D:\Download\Ftproot"), the videos in "My TiVo Recordings" lists TWICE and the ones in "Video" list once.
> 
> Seems to be some bug depending on how you select the folders and the level.


Make sure that you do not have crossing shortcuts. If you have shortcuts in both folders pointing at each other, this will happen. Since you can now list the folders individually, the shortcuts should no longer be needed and can be removed.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Test said:


> What'd you mean?


well I have succumbed to the rip it to the hard drive method. I am not a movie archiver but a watch it andsend it abck kind of person. I had been ripping them to my PC and then going to my TiVo HD and manually copying them over but of course - no folder they stay in and I had to remember to copy it. I simply liked watching them with the TiVo interface and knowing that any dirt or scratches on the DVD was dealt with at the time I ripped it*

Now I put the resulting mpegs in a folder on the PC and set it via desktop 2.6 to send over 3 at a time. Once one is watched and deleted the next movie comes down as the new folder functionality in desktop 2.6 lets you set it like a season pass  The only hassle left is deleting the movie off the hard drive after I watched it but I typically did this when I put a new movie on the drive so I will just continue that. Be nice to have a feature in TiVo desktop to delete the show after it is moved to the DVR

* note - I am aware of NOT using this to turn the discs around faster and typically take a few days to get around to ripping the DVD to my hard drive much like the time we would have taken to get around to watchng the movie on the DVD itself.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> Make sure that you do not have crossing shortcuts. If you have shortcuts in both folders pointing at each other, this will happen. Since you can now list the folders individually, the shortcuts should no longer be needed and can be removed.


Hmmm.... I just looked, and there ARE shortcuts in the My TiVo Recordings folder. I didn't put them there, they were added by the software apparently. 

OK, I got it now... in "My TiVo Recordings", it adds shortcuts to the folders selected under the Video tab in "Share Music, Photos and Video". Since I added "My TiVo Recordings" there, it mirrored itself. So apparently that folder should NOT be in there, I guess because it's a default folder for transferring from the TiVo?

When I took that out, it stopped the duplicate files.

However, that means that if you have videos in different subfolders in "My Documents", you need to add those subfolders individually, unless you move the "My TiVo Recordings" - if you add "My Documents" as a shared video folder, it will mirror the "My TiVo Recordings" and list those files twice.

Thanks for the tip about the subfolders.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Hmmm.... I just looked, and there ARE shortcuts in the My TiVo Recordings folder. I didn't put them there, they were added by the software apparently.
> 
> OK, I got it now... in "My TiVo Recordings", it adds shortcuts to the folders selected under the Video tab in "Share Music, Photos and Video". Since I added "My TiVo Recordings" there, it mirrored itself. So apparently that folder should NOT be in there, I guess because it's a default folder for transferring from the TiVo?


Verrrry Interesting! (peering from behind potted plant)

I guess they wanted it to be backward compatible with 2.5.1 which requires shortcuts for that kind of functionality. I guess I had better go upgrade and play with it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

If I hadnt bought an ATV I'd probably be all over this new update. But now that I can stream and not have to transfer it over I use it for all my tv show downloads and dvd movie rips. I'd love to see Tivo Desktop work like Itunes and have the ability to stream files to the Tivo. Maybe one day.


----------



## thing-fish (Mar 15, 2008)

davezatz said:


> If you buy the Plus key, it'll transcode and transfer a variety of PC-based video content for TiVo playback and also allow subscriptions to video podcasts via RSS. The download is available now. Here's the press release:


This is so fantastic...but I would really like to get this to run on Linux (i.e. under Wine?). Will start working on that this weekend, I just got a Tivo last week and as delighted as I was to get Cranky Geeks on the Tivo I was disappointed I couldn't add other video netcasts like Mahalo Daily or Systm. Looks like I'll be able to now, but wow I really want this to work on the Linux server that I already leave on 24/7 for my music files and SqueezeCenter.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

brettatk said:


> If I hadnt bought an ATV I'd probably be all over this new update. But now that I can stream and not have to transfer it over I use it for all my tv show downloads and dvd movie rips. I'd love to see Tivo Desktop work like Itunes and have the ability to stream files to the Tivo. Maybe one day.


Other than to get around certain DRM restrictions, I don't see the advantage of streaming over downloading. Please explain, as I've seen others request this too.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

brettatk said:


> If I hadnt bought an ATV I'd probably be all over this new update. But now that I can stream and not have to transfer it over I use it for all my tv show downloads and dvd movie rips. I'd love to see Tivo Desktop work like Itunes and have the ability to stream files to the Tivo. Maybe one day.


since you can watch the show once enough has been copied over (say 5 minutes) why is streaming better?

and frankly I like the idea that the show is on my TiVo fully copied and any network issues do not play into watching the show. just kick back, relax, watch the show and when deleted the 3rd or 4th or whatever in the list is being copied in the background


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Other than to get around certain DRM restrictions, I don't see the advantage of streaming over downloading. Please explain, as I've seen others request this too.


My DVD collection that I have recently ripped and encoded to m4v format is around 120GB and I wouldnt even call it a large library. With the ability to stream I can keep that content on my computer and not have to take up the internal hard drive space on my ATV. With Tivo I would not want to tie up that much space. That's the biggest advantage in my opionion. If I did use the Tivo I'd definitely set it up the way ZeoTivo explains and only keep a limited number of movies on the Tivo at one time.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> since you can watch the show once enough has been copied over (say 5 minutes) why is streaming better?


Well it gives me instant access to my entire DVD library from the ATV interface. I guess it's a personal preference. I've used both and I just prefer being able to stream all my music and video instead of having to transfer. I use a wired connection to my ATV so I rarely have any network issues.

I'll still download and check it out. I'm for finding out what works best for me. Definitely a step in the right direction for Tivo.

With this new update could I put say 50 movies in a subfolder within the My Videos folder on my PC and be able to see all those movies from the Tivo interface and select which one I wanted to transfer over or would I have to do this from the Tivo Desktop interface?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi folks, just a couple of quick updates:

1. It's intentional that "check for updates" doesn't yet point to TiVo Desktop 2.6. In order to ease customer support calls, we release on the web first (similar to how we release new software for the DVR). After a few weeks, we'll update the "check for updates" to point to 2.6.

2. The key purchase process now correctly points to Desktop 2.6 after you purchase a key from Digital River. We apologize for that problem; their site was having issues last night.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Hmmm.... I just looked, and there ARE shortcuts in the My TiVo Recordings folder. I didn't put them there, they were added by the software apparently.


I had no shortcuts for my video folders. they were seperate from the MyTiVo folder that desktop defaults to.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll wait for 2.6.1 and hope file transfers work with large non .tivo files. Otherwise, I will stick with pyTiVo since its pointless to use if you can't transfer videos to TiVo boxes. I'm surprised they would make another release that yet again fails to transfer files correctly on Vista.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I had no shortcuts for my video folders. they were seperate from the MyTiVo folder that desktop defaults to.


Weird. When I select a shared video folder, it adds a shortcut to it in the My TiVo Recordings folder. I run XP, I wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Weird. When I select a shared video folder, it adds a shortcut to it in the My TiVo Recordings folder. I run XP, I wonder if that makes a difference?


I am running Vista 32 bit. Have not installed desktop 2.6 on my XP box yet.

2.6 is transferring large non .tivo files just fine though.
I have it pointed at my two DT boxes and my ripped DVDs are mpeg2 with no compression so anywhere from 3 to 6 gig in size.


----------



## tomthumb (Jan 23, 2002)

how about music/mp3?

are they now cataloged by mp3 tags rather than file/directory?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tomthumb said:


> how about music/mp3?
> 
> are they now cataloged by mp3 tags rather than file/directory?


Not that I can see. :down:


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Did they finally fix the memory leak issue that's been plaguing 2.5?


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

brettatk said:


> If I hadnt bought an ATV I'd probably be all over this new update. But now that I can stream and not have to transfer it over I use it for all my tv show downloads and dvd movie rips. I'd love to see Tivo Desktop work like Itunes and have the ability to stream files to the Tivo. Maybe one day.


yes yes yes! Me too. The only reason I have my DLink DSM520 around is because it takes so darned long to get anything to the TivoHD from my server. It either needs to stream or simulate it by transfering HD videos faster than real-time. Until Tivo can do that, I'll always need another device.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I selected "My TiVo Recordings" (D:\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings) and another folder (D:\Download\Ftproot\Videos) to be my video folders for PC-to-DVR.


You will always see items in the "My TiVo Recordings" folder on the TiVo even if you don't add it as a video folder. By adding it manually, you most likely will see everything listed twice (which you said you did).


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Several years ago I paid $99 to allow transfers between my PC and Tivo.
Now an additional $27 to enable this feature...bah...bah I tell you.

Personally I think they should have given everyone that originally paid $99 for the feature that they now give away, a free upgrade to TivoDesktop Plus.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I see the screenshots but can you add additional folders. For example, can i have a folder for Home Movies, TV Shows and Kids Movies, all pointed to different folders on my PC. If so, will they create 3 folders on the Tivo?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

brettatk said:


> The Plus version can. but it will still have to encode them to Mpeg 2 before transferring them to the Tivo.


I'll try again but it didn't recognize them before. Perhaps the resolution on the Apple TV files converted using Handbrake or Visual Hub are too high?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

kas25 said:


> I see the screenshots but can you add additional folders. For example, can i have a folder for Home Movies, TV Shows and Kids Movies, all pointed to different folders on my PC. If so, will they create 3 folders on the Tivo?


You can have multiple folders ont he PC, but it all goes into the same "folder" on the TiVo. Which is not bad most of the time, but it would be nice to have the option to keep the files separate.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVoStephen, do you know if the widescreen bug on the Series 2 will ever be fixed? Currently, a widescreen video is compressed so it has black bars on top and bottom on a widescreen TV, when it should fill the screen.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I like this. I like the netflix comment above. I am looking forward to the youtube functionality. I would love it if we could stream and could then watch free TV from the netwworks' websites.....


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

Anyone having issues linking Tivo Desktop 2.6 to their Tivo.com account? Everytime I try it instantly responds with "Unable to link", but I can immediately browse to the Tivo site and logon with the same credentials just fine.

FYI, I don't have any firewalls on my computer.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gbronzer said:


> Anyone having issues linking Tivo Desktop 2.6 to their Tivo.com account? Everytime I try it instantly responds with "Unable to link", but I can immediately browse to the Tivo site and logon with the same credentials just fine.
> 
> FYI, I don't have any firewalls on my computer.


I didn't have any problem with it. IIRC there's some setting on the tivo.com account where you select "Allow transfers" or something, maybe that is related. Otherwise, no clue.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm, this new release looks very interesting! I'm almost tempted to get TivoDesktopPlus and give it a shot. The main issue I'm worried about is kind of a niche thing: subtitles. Does TivoDesktopPlus have any way to use any format of soft subtitles, be it .srt or .idx/.sub or .sub ? I'm hearing impaired, and almost every one of the movies I've ripped to my media server has this type of subtitles. Subtitles are also available sometimes for TV shows. In fact, the closed captions in Tivo recordings are one major reason I purchased a Tivo (and now a second one for the bedroom for MRV)!

Right now, for these files, I'm using an 8gb usb key and my Philips 5960 DVD player. This is a less than perfect method, since the filenames are limited to 8.3 characters, rendering most names useless. Thus, I have to make carefully named folders to show what's what.

I'd love to transfer these files to my Tivos. I understand they have to be reencoded from mpeg4 to mpeg2 anyway - is there any way to have it include the subtitles, even if it had to be hardcoded? I understand I can do this myself by simply encoding mpeg4 to mpeg4 adding hardsubs from the softsub files, but this definitely introduces a potential for quality problems, in addition to being time and resource intensive.

Any ideas, anyone? I really hate how captions/subtitles are getting left behind in the brand new world of video everywhere, all the time. Technically, it seems like a simple enough thing. 

I highly doubt TivoDesktopPlus includes any feature for subtitles, but I thought I'd ask just in case, especially with the large "workaround" community here. This is a pretty critical thing for me, so without some way of doing subtitles, I probably won't use the TivoDesktop app at all. 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Confused about something...the webcasts/podcasts...I'm confused about how you subscribe...does the new version of desktop have a feature to autodowload or subscribe to webcasts? I see the option to monitor and autopush from folders, but nothing about auto downloading. Or is this something that will show up on the Tivo? If it shows up directly on the Tivo, I don't understand what it needs Desktop for.

One other thing, did anyone else notice that desktop doesn't utilize more than one cpu core? I have a quad core and I just added a folder with about 200 avi files. It's "hanging" right now, I'm guessing it's processing all the files. If I go into task manager only one core is pegged, the others are idle, and procmon shows the tivoserver.exe sitting right at 24&#37;, or just about 1 cores worth of utilization. I wonder why Tivo doesn't take advantage of multiple cores. I would think it would also help with the transcoding.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I had to go back to 2.5.1. Tivo Desktop 2.6 just hangs on me. The only way to kill it is to use taskmgr, this is on Windows XP, current with all patches installed. I completely exited my firewall (comodo) and tried install/uninstall/reboot/install a few times. I have Plus, etc.

I didn't have the 2.5.1 install file, but there's a link on major geeks that worked.

When I did try it the first time with Comodo running, I didn't see anything obvious in the firewall logs.

-David


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

TheWGP said:


> ...The main issue I'm worried about is kind of a niche thing: subtitles. Does TivoDesktopPlus have any way to use any format of soft subtitles, be it .srt or .idx/.sub or .sub ? I'm hearing impaired, and almost every one of the movies I've ripped to my media server has this type of subtitles...


I have not tried 2.6 yet, but I am a _big fan of subtitles_. What I do is rip the DVDs into my computer as AVI files with the subtitles "_rendered directly into the video_" using DVDFab (need to buy full version, free version does not have this option). I then convert this AVI file to an MPG using Viedora TiVo Converter (free) and have it upload to my TiVo.

I've never worked with "subtitle files", but my method has been working very well for some time now.

Good Luck!


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

crabell said:


> I have not tried 2.6 yet, but I am a _big fan of subtitles_. What I do is rip the DVDs into my computer as AVI files with the subtitles "_rendered directly into the video_" using DVDFab (need to buy full version, free version does not have this option). I then convert this AVI file to an MPG using Viedora TiVo Converter (free) and have it upload to my TiVo.
> 
> I've never worked with "subtitle files", but my method has been working very well for some time now.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yeah, I'm aware I could hardcode the subs myself, that's what I mean by "rendered directly into the video." I tend to use softsubs (the files) where possible to avoid re-encoding. This has its advantages in terms of time required and space required as well. It could be aided if you ripped more or less to mpeg2 in one step, hardcoding the subs at the same time... but I have a large library of already-ripped movies with softsubs.

I'd really love it if anyone has any ideas about using subs with TivoDesktopPlus! I would actually think it would be a pretty trivial feature to add IF an encode is already being done from mpeg4 to mpeg2 - especially from .srt, which is a very very simple subtitle format.

Maybe I should talk to someone at Tivo just to let them know that there are people out there who would use that feature if it was included... sure, it's not mass-market, but if it wouldn't cost Tivo much in terms of development time to implement, hey, stranger things have happened.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> Several years ago I paid $99 to allow transfers between my PC and Tivo.
> Now an additional $27 to enable this feature...bah...bah I tell you.
> 
> Personally I think they should have given everyone that originally paid $99 for the feature that they now give away, a free upgrade to TivoDesktop Plus.


The fee pays licensing fees for the required codecs.

I think they long "used up" the original HMO revenue. Consider it an early adopter fee.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's a screenshot showing how the folders appear on my TiVo.










Here's how the folders themselves look:










These are 1080p movie trailers from this site. TiVo Desktop transferred them to my TivoHD in 1080i format.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

bkdtv, do files in subfolders on the PC end up getting smashed into the main folder on the TiVo, or is there subfolder support as well?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I wonder if it will install with CrossOver....


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

FrodoB said:


> bkdtv, do files in subfolders on the PC end up getting smashed into the main folder on the TiVo, or is there subfolder support as well?


I added a screenshot above showing the "Trailers from PC" folder.

Subfolders are not preserved on the TiVo. The TiVo will recurse subfolders to find files if you choose that option, but all the files will be transferred in the order from oldest to newest (newest appear at the top) and listed in a single folder on the TiVo's Now Playing list.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So let me get this straight. I already shelled out $24.95 for version 2.5.1 and now I have to pay another $24.95 for 2.6?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Resist said:


> So let me get this straight. I already shelled out $24.95 for version 2.5.1 and now I have to pay another $24.95 for 2.6?


No, if you bought 2.5 plus you get a free upgrade to 2.6 plus.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Resist said:


> So let me get this straight. I already shelled out $24.95 for version 2.5.1 and now I have to pay another $24.95 for 2.6?


no, free upgrade.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

TheWGP said:


> Yeah, I'm aware I could hardcode the subs myself, that's what I mean by "rendered directly into the video." I tend to use softsubs (the files) where possible to avoid re-encoding. This has its advantages in terms of time required and space required as well. It could be aided if you ripped more or less to mpeg2 in one step, hardcoding the subs at the same time... but I have a large library of already-ripped movies with softsubs.
> 
> I'd really love it if anyone has any ideas about using subs with TivoDesktopPlus! I would actually think it would be a pretty trivial feature to add IF an encode is already being done from mpeg4 to mpeg2 - especially from .srt, which is a very very simple subtitle format.


It is not the Desktop but I released this yesterday (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387906). It might help. It does not need to reencode MPEG2 - although it can use ffmpeg to do so if needed (xvid, wmv). It simply rebuilds the video stream to include DVD closed captions or the contents of an srt file in the proper closed captioning format for the Tivo. Much faster than encoding and it gives me DVD quality video as DVD quality on my TivoHD with captions...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

brettatk said:


> No, if you bought 2.5 plus you get a free upgrade to 2.6 plus.


How? I tried checking for updates and it says I have the latest version.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Resist said:


> How? I tried checking for updates and it says I have the latest version.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6089173#post6089173


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've already looked at that and still don't understand how to get the update. I don't want to pay for it again!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Resist said:


> I've already looked at that and still don't understand how to get the update. I don't want to pay for it again!


You can download and install the file from the website or you can wait a little while and the software will then notice it is not the most current but as TiVo has stated right now they do separate roll outs.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

When I try to download from the website it says I have to pay again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Resist said:


> I've already looked at that and still don't understand how to get the update. I don't want to pay for it again!


Click the "Free Download" button here...

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/tivotogo/windows.html

then simply install the new version. Your previously installed Plus key will be preserved, so you wont need to buy it again.

Dan


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Resist said:


> When I try to download from the website it says I have to pay again.


It should detect that you already put in the key. If you have the key still try to put it in 2.6 and see if that works.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Got it now thanks!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Here's a screenshot showing how the folders appear on my TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, either I'm doing something wrong with some settings or something else, but my videos do NOT end up in folders. How did you get the videos to be in folders?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

what types of files will this play? i'm assuming only .tivo files?

i guess i'm just wondering if this is in any way better than the X360's remote video play. which does xvid avi's, mpegs, etc.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Can someone tell me if the free version allows for the use of folders? That's really all I'm interested in.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

briansemerick said:


> what types of files will this play? i'm assuming only .tivo files?
> 
> i guess i'm just wondering if this is in any way better than the X360's remote video play. which does xvid avi's, mpegs, etc.


The free version only plays .tivo or non-tivo mpeg-2 files.
The pay version, Desktop Plus, plays WMV, Quicktime, H-264/MPEG-4, DivX and XviD by autoconverting to MPEG-2 on the fly.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

jmemmott said:


> It is not the Desktop but I released this yesterday (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387906). It might help. It does not need to reencode MPEG2 - although it can use ffmpeg to do so if needed (xvid, wmv). It simply rebuilds the video stream to include DVD closed captions or the contents of an srt file in the proper closed captioning format for the Tivo. Much faster than encoding and it gives me DVD quality video as DVD quality on my TivoHD with captions...


That's a really interesting link! I'll have to play around with this - my only concern is the formats I'm throwing at it, since my subs are sometimes not originally pulled from the closed captions, but from subtitles (or even built from transcripts and manually timed). I think the copying to USB key and playing from DVD player is still probably the FASTEST option, but if I know I'm going to watch something and can set up the subtitles to convert, then tivodesktop to tivo, it might be reasonably practical.

Thanks a lot for your work! I may also be interested in playing around with extracting a .srt from Tivo recordings transferred to PC - one could make lovely searchable databases or something with this, I suppose, but since I'd watch shows on the Tivo anyway, it's really more just fun for me


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I can't even figure out how to get videos from my computer to the Desktop program.


----------



## EBoTheBlue (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm hvaing the same problem..... Folders are not working for me either.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MickeS said:


> OK, either I'm doing something wrong with some settings or something else, but my videos do NOT end up in folders. How did you get the videos to be in folders?


what is the file structure on your PC and how did you list the folders in TiVo desktop for publishing?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I am not seeing any of the videos on my computer to even put in 2.6.


----------



## EBoTheBlue (Oct 21, 2002)

ZeoTivo,
I kno your question was posted to MikeS but I am having the samne problem folders are not working for me either.. I have my .tivo files in folders within my "tivo" folder (the folder Tivo Desktop is pointed to) I have also tried shortcuts in the tivo folder, and Have tried going to publish video and selecting the folders there, but when i look in Now Playing on both of my Tivo's all the video shows up under my computer name just as with the old Tivo Desktop.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zoma4 said:


> If internet videos can be downloaded in HD, does that mean we can transfer HD xvids and such to the TiVo without it being downres-ed?


I just tested this and the answer is YES! I took a 1920x1080 DivX AVI file and transferred it to my S3 and the video remained in HD resolution. 

Dan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

EBoTheBlue said:


> ZeoTivo,
> I kno your question was posted to MikeS but I am having the samne problem folders are not working for me either.. I have my .tivo files in folders within my "tivo" folder (the folder Tivo Desktop is pointed to) I have also tried shortcuts in the tivo folder, and Have tried going to publish video and selecting the folders there, but when i look in Now Playing on both of my Tivo's all the video shows up under my computer name just as with the old Tivo Desktop.
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


the folder feature is about publishing folders that are not within the main TiVo folder

I have C:\MyTiVo as the main one for TiVo dekstop and the shows in there show up under the PC when I browse it fromnow playing - just like 2.5

what is new is that I can go to "sahre Music. phots and video" like in BKDTVs post and go to video tab and then add in other folders not normally associated with desktop

such as mine c:\video\movies
and c:\video\tvids

once add those two directories and set the properties to autotransfer and how many (say 3)and to what DVR then once they transfer two or more shows I have two new folders in now playing called "movies" and "tvids" there would be 3 shows in each folder

if instead I only added the one higher level dir c:\video 
the now playing would have just the one folder in now playing "video" and 3 shows in it(if I set it to 3) andit would pull the 3 oldest by date files from the two different subfolders. Once I deleted something it would then get the next oldest file even if the first 3 files were still there on the PC.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> what is the file structure on your PC and how did you list the folders in TiVo desktop for publishing?


I have two video folders. One is the "My TiVo Recordings" at
D:\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings

the other one is a folder called "Video" at
D:\Download\Ftproot\Video

which contains a bunch of subfolders.

I added "D:\Download\Ftproot\Video" in the "shared video" tab in TiVo Desktop Plus. I do not have auto-transfer turned on.

All videos show up on my TiVo, but even though I transferred two videos from the same "Video" subfolder they ended up as separate entries in "Now Playing".


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MickeS said:


> I have two video folders. One is the "My TiVo Recordings" at
> D:\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings
> 
> the other one is a folder called "Video" at
> ...


you have to trun on autotransfer and let them come onto the TiVo in that manner to get the folder function. the shortcut you mentioned earlier is why you see them under the PC in now playing and when you get them that way it is just the old 2.5 functionality


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MickeS said:


> All videos show up on my TiVo, but even though I transferred two videos from the same "Video" subfolder they ended up as separate entries in "Now Playing".


It sounds like grouping only works with autotransfer folders, which is the new functionality in Tivo Desktop 2.6.

My settings:



















That gives you this:


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

TheWGP said:


> I think the copying to USB key and playing from DVD player is still probably the FASTEST option, but if I know I'm going to watch something and can set up the subtitles to convert, then tivodesktop to tivo, it might be reasonably practical.


If you have the DVD player in place, it is not only the fastest but also the most reliable. I am a minimalist and do not like to have a lot of stuff hanging off my TV so for the most part I dont have DVD players around when I want to watch something.

More importantly, I dislike the idea that a DVD player should be any more of a necessity for the hearing impaired than for anyone else and look forward to a time when captioned video can be purchased online along with other video. One way to push for this is to agitate and complain  important but I dont think effective by itself. The second piece is to show that the incremental cost of captioning online video is nominal and that the technology can be added without much development cost: the process would not be unprofitable relative to the potential market size. Hence, software that demonstrates the feasibility doing this that doesnt cost anything.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> It sounds like grouping only works with autotransfer folders, which is the new functionality in Tivo Desktop 2.6.


Yep, that was it. I turned on grouping and it worked fine.
Nice, now there are folders just like with recorded shows for the shows I download.


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

Lots of people have trouble with failed transfers to the PC with DeskTop 2.5. 

Is this the fix we have been waiting for or is that a fix to the on board Tivo software that is needed? Anyone have the answer?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The actual TiVo software will need to be updated to fix the failed transfers problem, as that has something to do with the HTTP server and/or multiplexer on the TiVo itself and not the download client. (people still have trouble when downloading via the web interface, which is unrelated to TiVo Desktop)

I hear an update containing that fix should be coming soon as well.

Dan


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

jmemmott said:


> If you have the DVD player in place, it is not only the fastest but also the most reliable. I am a minimalist and do not like to have a lot of stuff hanging off my TV so for the most part I don't have DVD players around when I want to watch something.
> 
> More importantly, I dislike the idea that a DVD player should be any more of a necessity for the hearing impaired than for anyone else and look forward to a time when captioned video can be purchased online along with other video. One way to push for this is to agitate and complain - important but I don't think effective by itself. The second piece is to show that the incremental cost of captioning online video is nominal and that the technology can be added without much development cost: the process would not be unprofitable relative to the potential market size. Hence, software that demonstrates the feasibility doing this that doesn't cost anything.


I generally agree with your comments. I do have to say, though, that I just replaced a Philips DVP 5960 that the USB port was worn out on! That's one reason I'm interested in the idea - a software-only solution doesn't have a frequently-used connector, at least.

I do think that having a DVD player is a necessity for the majority of people who want to watch video - but my reasons are very different. I've probably played less than 10 real DVD's on my DVP5960 (old and new combined) in the past two years - but used the USB port several times a week. So for me, it's much more a necessity than some - but most people don't need to look for something specific like DIVX/XVID compatibility with subtitles support, or a USB port on the front!

I'd LOVE it if there was just a link on Amazon or iTunes to "purchase version with captions" - especially since the captions are already PRODUCED for 98% of stuff - it's just a matter of getting it on there, which is, as you mention, relatively very low cost.

I believe the concern for various media-related companies is the potential market size more than development costs, etc. - there literally may be only a tiny, tiny subset of Tivo users who would use this feature - and Tivo users are only a tiny subset of American TV-watchers as a whole (though this is growing!). It's DIFFICULT to make any sort of profit if only a handful of people are interested - and in Tivo's case, for example, I don't think Tivo is losing or gaining a really significant number of customers - or even more than one or two - based on the presence or absence of subtitle/caption support. This is especially true given the captions being saved with recordings, which DOES satisfy me GREATLY! 

I think the next focus on subtitles/captions will have to be driven by the baby boomers as they hit 70 and 80 and their hearing really starts to fail en masse. Hearing aids are already ramping up, for example. Once there's a built-in market, maybe an executive who's losing his hearing will say "hey! it makes sense to do this!" or something like that. Sadly, that's what it seems like it takes - someone on the inside who "gets" it to make something happen.


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> The actual TiVo software will need to be updated to fix the failed transfers problem, as that has something to do with the HTTP server and/or multiplexer on the TiVo itself and not the download client. (people still have trouble when downloading via the web interface, which is unrelated to TiVo Desktop)
> 
> I hear an update containing that fix should be coming soon as well.
> 
> Dan


Dan, Thank you for that quick response. I thought that would be the answer but I was unsure. If there is anyone here who knows their chit, its you. I am enjoying VideoReDo very much. Just wish the transfers from Tivo worked better so I can use your great product more. Thanks again.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Guess since it's been awhile for most of us to install TD it bears mention.

For some silly reason (please explain it if you can) TD 2.6 won't install if 2.5 is installed. You have to un-install the old version first. Seems like most every other program can handle an upgrade.

AND: You can't uninstall 2.5 if you're using a Remote Desktop connection. Which seems equally as silly as the other issue. Since I had already hooked up an old keyboard and mouse to the XP box and reconnected my monitor I didn't try to install 2.6 via RDP.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I have to be honest. This was not at all what I was expecting. I want to go into the list of shows on my computer listed on the Now Playing List and see folders that list the subcategories of what I've organized on my computer. Do you mean to tell me that TiVo still isn't supporting this?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, once I set up the folder to monitor how lot does it take before TD starts to transcode and send the videos to my TiVo?

Also, what, exactly, does the "Include Subfolders" option do? The folder I'm monitoring is my iTunes Podcasts folder so I would rather not have my TiVo display the long path to that.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I have not read the transcript but I've seen a report from the TiVo annual report that Rogers does not think place-shifting (ie Slingbox) is high on the list of things to do. 

I don't know about anyone else, but I travel a lot and this is HUGE to me. I can't watch anything off my TiVo while I'm on the road and it KILLS me.

I used to use Orb/DVR-Anywhere but I can't seem to get that to work with my S3.

TiVo Marketing Team, please get this moved up on the list of features!

Signed,
Concerned Citizen

(back to the hotel now to watch a regular TV and worry if I can get a crap in between commercials)


----------



## flip123 (Feb 11, 2003)

gbronzer said:


> Anyone having issues linking Tivo Desktop 2.6 to their Tivo.com account? Everytime I try it instantly responds with "Unable to link", but I can immediately browse to the Tivo site and logon with the same credentials just fine.
> 
> FYI, I don't have any firewalls on my computer.


I am curious as to why we need to link Tivo Desktop with our Tivo.com account. What information is passed between Tivo Desktop and our account?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Breadfan said:


> Ok, once I set up the folder to monitor how lot does it take before TD starts to transcode and send the videos to my TiVo?


About as long as it takes to start downloading a TiVoCast or Unbox program. It uses basically the same mechanism. TiVo Desktop sends an alert to the TiVo servers that a new video was added to the folder, the TiVo servers then alert your TiVo that there is a new download available, and the TiVo then initiates the transfer from the PC.

I know I read somewhere that TiVo was switching to an IM type system for these alerts, rather then it's current method of pinging the server every 15 minutes. However I'm not sure if that IM method is implemented in the current software or if it's going to be part of the next software release due out any day now. If it's still using the old system then it can take up to 15 minutes. If they've switched to the new system then it should only take 1-2 minutes tops.



Breadfan said:


> Also, what, exactly, does the "Include Subfolders" option do? The folder I'm monitoring is my iTunes Podcasts folder so I would rather not have my TiVo display the long path to that.


That just means that it will dig down through sub folders looking for new videos. If it's unchecked then only videos placed directly into the main folder will be recognized. So for example with it checked it would find videos in both the C:\My Videos\ folder and the C:\My Videos\Downloads\ folder. While with it unchecked it would only find videos in C:\My Videos\ and anything placed in C:\My Videos\Downloads\ would be ignored.

Dan


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a way to tell what's going on? I have set my folder for a while now and nothing seems to be happening. I have (3) video podcasts downloaded in the Podcasts folder.
I set TD to autotransformer and to include subfolders.

When I go to Now Playing on my TiVo nothing seems to have changed at all. If I click in my computer all I see are any videos in my My TiVo Recordings folder.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The actual TiVo software will need to be updated to fix the failed transfers problem, as that has something to do with the HTTP server and/or multiplexer on the TiVo itself and not the download client. (people still have trouble when downloading via the web interface, which is unrelated to TiVo Desktop)
> 
> I hear an update containing that fix should be coming soon as well.
> 
> Dan


Failed transfers occur only in TiVo Desktop for me. I have yet to have a failed transfer with pyTiVo. Any large file (non .tivo) fails with 2.5.1 or 2.6 for me on Vista. I have little faith a TiVo OS software update will fix it for me, since pyTivo has no issues. So until 2.6.1 or 2.7, I wouldn't expect any changes in this regard. Its a shame too since file transfers are one of the core features of TiVo Desktop. While these other features make great press releases, if the actual core components don't work, then what is the point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe that user was asking about transferring recordings from the TiVo to the PC, which has nothing to do with TiVo Desktop.

I didn't realize people were having trouble in the other direction. If there was trouble going from PC to TiVo then yes TiVo Desktop would play a roll in that. I personally have never had trouble going PC to TiVo, so I don't know if 2.6 fixes that or not.

Dan


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I believe that user was asking about transferring recordings from the TiVo to the PC, which has nothing to do with TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I didn't realize people were having trouble in the other direction. If there was trouble going from PC to TiVo then yes TiVo Desktop would play a roll in that. I personally have never had trouble going PC to TiVo, so I don't know if 2.6 fixes that or not.


There's a few threads about it on this forum. Basically, if you use Vista, any large file transfers of non .tivo files fail and disappear from the Now Playing list after 10-20 minutes of transferring. It may only occurs on S3/TiVo HD units as I haven't checked on S2 units.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't use Vista, so I haven't run into this. Have you tried turning off UAC? Or have you tried setting the permissions of the various TiVo Desktop .exe files to always run as an administrator?

Dan


----------



## MychaelP (Jun 30, 2004)

Does the program delete the files after they are transfered? Or do I have to go back into I-tunes and delete them after watching them?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I don't use Vista, so I haven't run into this. Have you tried turning off UAC? Or have you tried setting the permissions of the various TiVo Desktop .exe files to always run as an administrator?
> 
> Dan


Yes, UAC is off. Also, run as administrator has no effect since the issue arises in the tivo server service, not in the desktop application itself. There are many threads about this issue and they all happen on Vista. Here is the first few I found, but if you search, you will see many more threads about it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=386511
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384868
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=369901
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370931


----------



## waynechi (Mar 19, 2008)

gbronzer said:


> Anyone having issues linking Tivo Desktop 2.6 to their Tivo.com account? Everytime I try it instantly responds with "Unable to link", but I can immediately browse to the Tivo site and logon with the same credentials just fine.
> 
> FYI, I don't have any firewalls on my computer.


I've got this exact same issue. I have been on the phone with Tivo support twice today and they weren't able to help. They hypothesized a busy server problem and told me to try back in a few hours. But I see from this thread that most others didnt have this problem.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't like that the folders sort the included files by most recent transferred. Any chance the next Tivo software allows the files to be sorted alpabetically?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Something is wrong. I don't get the autotransfers to my TiVo. There is no indication from TiVo Desktop that something is wrong. However, the almost hidden and very cryptic TiVo Server log file does tell me that a number of things "failed"; mostly from "CmdSyncInstructionsGet()"
Restarting everything didn't help.
I am able use photos and music as well as transfer and convert shows to iPod format.

Part of log:
Cookie: 24
Identity: 540000XXXXXXXX
BaseUrl: http://192.168.2.4:80/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer
Info |Objects |TivoAutoTransf|8:16:37 PM 2315620 |07DC |MachineStatus destroyed.
WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |8:16:37 PM 2315936 |01BC |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |8:16:37 PM 2315936 |01BC |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |8:16:37 PM 2315976 |01BC |PcBody registered: id=tivoc.1000006921, name=MYPC
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |8:16:38 PM 2316083 |01BC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |8:16:38 PM 2316083 |01BC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
WspError|Server/WSP |Host |8:16:38 PM 2316083 |01BC |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |8:16:38 PM 2316292 |07DC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdBodyOfferModify", line: "700", message: "selectSingleNode('/bodyOffer/offerId') == NULL"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |8:16:38 PM 2316292 |07DC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdBodyOfferModify", line: "1703", message: "CmdBodyOfferModify() failed"
WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |8:16:38 PM 2316292 |07DC |bodyOfferModify failed for DVR: "540000XXXXXXXX", LocalPath: "V:\TiVo Trailers\the_dark_knight-tlr2_h640w.mov"


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

anyone figured out the new RSS feeds yet?
Want to write up a how to? 
I see no rss feed support in desktopplus 2.6, or under the WebVideos section under FindPrograms / Download TV / Other Videos on the tivo...

I was expecting to give TivoDesktopPlus 2.6 an URL to the RSS feed I wanted to monitor...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

kas25 said:


> I don't like that the folders sort the included files by most recent transferred. Any chance the next Tivo software allows the files to be sorted alpabetically?


Press 1 on your remote when you're in Now Playing and it toggles between date and alphabetic order.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

waynechi said:


> I've got this exact same issue. I have been on the phone with Tivo support twice today and they weren't able to help. They hypothesized a busy server problem and told me to try back in a few hours. But I see from this thread that most others didnt have this problem.


I'm just seeing a hard hang when I select that menu item, so you're one up on me...

(XP x64 SP2)


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Megazone reported on the underlying mechanism at TiVolovers. It is an XMPP protocol used for instant messaging application but growing up to encompass other types of apps that need to talk to each other - like desktop and the DVR.


Yeah, I was aware of the XMPP implementation.

I'd wager that we've only got half of the total solution in place with TD 2.6. TD can jabber with the TiVo servers to let it know that your box will need content pushed to it, but the content won't actually get pushed down to your TiVo until it hits one of it's regular 15-minute interval polls.

I can't see XMPP being on the TiVo's right now. If it was, wouldn't you think that the other services, such as TiVoCast and Unbox, would already have been plugged into it ?

IMHO The other shoe (XMPP on the TiVo's themselves) will fall when we get the 9.3 release.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

brettatk said:


> No, if you bought 2.5 plus you get a free upgrade to 2.6 plus.


Quick question. I'm currently running 2.5 plus, paid the $25 for the license key. I read on TiVo support that I should uninstall the previous version of TiVo desktop before installing the new one. So uninstall 2.5, then install 2.6.

Is this really necessary? Can't I just upgrade and install 2.6 over 2.5? If I must uninstall 2.5, will it forget my license key? Is that kept in the registry somewhere. I probably have that license key in an email somewhere, from when I bought it. I'd just have to dig around for it. I just want to end up with 2.6 plus as a free upgrade which is what I am supposed to get.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

20TIL6 said:


> Quick question. I'm currently running 2.5 plus, paid the $25 for the license key. I read on TiVo support that I should uninstall the previous version of TiVo desktop before installing the new one. So uninstall 2.5, then install 2.6.
> 
> Is this really necessary? Can't I just upgrade and install 2.6 over 2.5? If I must uninstall 2.5, will it forget my license key? Is that kept in the registry somewhere. I probably have that license key in an email somewhere, from when I bought it. I'd just have to dig around for it. I just want to end up with 2.6 plus as a free upgrade which is what I am supposed to get.


It will remember your license key, no need to worry.

You should uninstall 2.5 as recommended, or you may run into some problems.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> It will remember your license key, no need to worry.
> 
> You should uninstall 2.5 as recommended, or you may run into some problems.


Thanks for that. I'll do the uninstall/install thing.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

So, what's faster/better: TiVo.Net w/ ffmpeg converting, or this new TiVo Desktop Plus? TiVo.Net is fast and has worked well for me and I *love* that I can edit the program descriptions, but it can't do folders in Now Playing. The new folder feature of Desktop Plus sounds good, but is it worth $25 (TiVo.net is free)? Will Desktop Plus ever support editing program descriptions?


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

TiVo Steve said:


> To rename or delete a folder listed in the video tab or any file within such a folder, you must first pause the TiVo Sever."


I have regular TiVo Desktop 2.5.1.
In order to remove a folder in "My TiVo Recordings" folder I have to open Task Manager and select the process TiVoServer.exe and click End Process.

Then I have to run it again to make thing work. Just pausing the server does not allow me to delete subfolders.


----------



## bmoura (Oct 20, 2002)

TiVoStephen said:


> Oh, sure it will! If you already have desktop, try that first. I thought the question was where you get it as a first-time user.
> 
> EDIT: I'm wrong! See below.


I'm still getting the "TiVo Server - Beacon service not running" error.

Any ideas on how to get around that ?


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

1.) 
none of the new Video folders show up under "Now Playing" on the Tivo. Only my "MY tivo Recordings" folder shows up. Is this right?

2.) 
there's an option, when you add a watched video folder, to "not auto send to the tivo"...
What's the point of not automatically sending files from the video folder to your tivo? how else would those files get to the tivo, if I can't browse them from the tivo?

3.) 
videos aren't going to my tivo from the new watched folders (I added 4 of them). how do I force them to go? How long do I need to wait for them to auto-transfer? it's been 1hr...

(i can browse videos in now playing, and see pictures and mp3s. that's all working..)


----------



## imreolajos (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, I am disappointed with 2.6 so far. 

I have TiVo and DivX videos organized on my PC in subfolders. I have all my TiVo files in "My TiVo Recordings" in subfolders. I have all my non-TiVo videos in a "My Videos" folder elsewhere, also all in subfolders (called "Movies", "Documentaries", etc.).

However, when on my TiVo box I go to "Now Playing list" and select my computer, all the files of the above folders appear in a single HUGE, HUGE list (I have lots of videos on my PC). I was expecting TiVo Desktop 2.6 would do something similar to what TiVo.Net does, i.e. mirror the directory structure of my PC on the TiVo. IT DOES NOT.

Again, it's a huge inconvenience for me, because I have to press page down a bazillion times to get to the video I want. In TiVo.Net I just select the desired subfolder, go down a few times and done.

Auto-transfer (which I understand creates subfolders directly in the "Now Playing List") is NOT an option for me, because my poor little Tivo HD is pressed for hard drive space as is.

So, PLEASE, PLEASE, Tivo, add subfoldering support to the "videos available on my computer" list!

As is, I'll have to continue using TiVo.Net for that feature alone. Too bad...


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

More on the no auto decode and transfer to TiVo: 

It seems that the Windows XP firewall is dropping TCP network packets on port 443 between the TiVo to the computer. Funny thing is, I have port 443 fully exempted in the firewall settings.

pfirewall.log:
2008-03-18 23:10:13 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3889 40 R 89040979 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:10:16 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3899 40 R 97895322 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:10:18 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3905 40 R 91903674 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:10:18 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3905 40 R 91903674 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:10:30 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3915 40 R 103894021 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:10:42 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 3955 40 R 112354040 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:15:07 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 4227 40 R 390263283 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:15:10 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 4228 40 R 394030011 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:15:22 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 4237 40 R 416318489 0 0 - - - RECEIVE
2008-03-18 23:15:33 DROP TCP 192.168.2.4 192.168.2.3 443 4248 40 R 424851292 0 0 - - - RECEIVE


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

bmoura said:


> I'm still getting the "TiVo Server - Beacon service not running" error.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get around that ?


If you type [net start "tivo beacon"] without brackets at a command prompt you should get one of two responses.

A)
The requested service has already been started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182.

or

B)
The TiVo Beacon service was started successfully.

A) would mean it was already running - not likely in your case.
B) would mean you just started it and now maybe things will work.

If the service were not available for some reason you could get another message.

Alternate approach.
You could start by typing net start.
See if tivo beacon is in list.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

subat0mic said:


> anyone figured out the new RSS feeds yet?
> Want to write up a how to?
> I got the new folder monitoring working (cool!), but i see no rss feed support in desktopplus 2.6
> 
> I was expecting to give TivoDesktopPlus 2.6 an URL to the RSS feed I wanted to monitor...


not yet but soon


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

imreolajos said:


> Well, I am disappointed with 2.6 so far.
> 
> I have TiVo and DivX videos organized on my PC in subfolders. I have all my TiVo files in "My TiVo Recordings" in subfolders. I have all my non-TiVo videos in a "My Videos" folder elsewhere, also all in subfolders (called "Movies", "Documentaries", etc.).
> 
> However, when on my TiVo box I go to "Now Playing list" and select my computer, all the files of the above folders appear in a single HUGE, HUGE list (I have lots of videos on my PC). I was expecting TiVo Desktop 2.6 would do something similar to what TiVo.Net does, i.e. mirror the directory structure of my PC on the TiVo. IT DOES NOT.


yah, I wish that feature had been included along with autotransfer.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

ebf said:


> So, what's faster/better: TiVo.Net w/ ffmpeg converting, or this new TiVo Desktop Plus? TiVo.Net is fast and has worked well for me and I *love* that I can edit the program descriptions, but it can't do folders in Now Playing. The new folder feature of Desktop Plus sounds good, but is it worth $25 (TiVo.net is free)? Will Desktop Plus ever support editing program descriptions?


pyTivo. It also uses ffmpeg for transcoding (so it handles nearly anything you could throw at it), supports metadata for program descriptions and foldering in Now Playing. The only downside (for some) is that it doesn't have a slick GUI to configure it, just a simple text file.


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

PaulS said:


> pyTivo. It also uses ffmpeg for transcoding (so it handles nearly anything you could throw at it), supports metadata for program descriptions and foldering in Now Playing. The only downside (for some) is that it doesn't have a slick GUI to configure it, just a simple text file.


You can use the web configuration page now with recent builds. Just type in http://localhost:9032 and the config page loads up with a simple gui and very detailed descriptions of almost every option. Even gives you the option to restart the service from the browser.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

waynechi said:


> I've got this exact same issue. I have been on the phone with Tivo support twice today and they weren't able to help. They hypothesized a busy server problem and told me to try back in a few hours. But I see from this thread that most others didnt have this problem.


Yeah, it's not a busy server problem. I've tried it on and off for two days at various times. It's a communication issue with the software because it's not even trying. The response is instantaneous.

I sniffed the communications and it looks like it's attempting to use HTTPS to get to some IP, but instantly gets rejected.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

Iluvatar said:


> You can use the web configuration page now with recent builds. Just type in http://localhost:9032 and the config page loads up with a simple gui and very detailed descriptions of almost every option. Even gives you the option to restart the service from the browser.


You're absolutely right. I had forgotten about that, since I don't really use it. Thanks!


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Does the 2.6 release limit you to one PC on your network now? I had TivoToGo running on 2 PCs on my network & in the past, both showed up in "Now Playing". 

After I loaded 2.6 on my main PC & connected it to my Tivo account (whatever that actually does), I couldn't see the PC that was still running 2.51. 

So I uninstalled 2.51 on that PC & loaded 2.6. Installation went fine until it asked me to link to my Tivo account & threw an error of sorts when I tried to do so-- it said I already had a PC linked to my Tivo account. 

It did give me the option of removing the link from the other PC so I could link this one, but I wanted to continue using both, because I have some different videos on different PCs that I want to make available to my Tivos


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

PaulS said:


> pyTivo. It also uses ffmpeg for transcoding (so it handles nearly anything you could throw at it), supports metadata for program descriptions and foldering in Now Playing. The only downside (for some) is that it doesn't have a slick GUI to configure it, just a simple text file.





Iluvatar said:


> You can use the web configuration page now with recent builds. Just type in http://localhost:9032 and the config page loads up with a simple gui and very detailed descriptions of almost every option. Even gives you the option to restart the service from the browser.


Ah... I did not mention pyTiVo as I found the lack of GUI to be too much for me. That and the initial instructions of getting folders to work with it did not make sense to me. Does the new web config page allow program descriptions? Anyone linked the program ID trick to the config page?

I might have to try pyTiVo again.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

ufo4sale said:


> Did they finally fix the memory leak issue that's been plaguing 2.5?


While it's too early to tell conclusively, I'd say yes. At least from a cache file standpoint. I dl'ed it last night, opened/closed TD a few times (last night and this morning), 2.6 seems to manage the cache files better. That is, the file count doesn't seem to keep growing. We'll see.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

ebf said:


> Ah... I did not mention pyTiVo as I found the lack of GUI to be too much for me. That and the initial instructions of getting folders to work with it did not make sense to me. Does the new web config page allow program descriptions? Anyone linked the program ID trick to the config page?
> 
> I might have to try pyTiVo again.


pyTivo has really made large strides over the past few months, it's definitely worth checking out again.

The web interface allows you to configure the pyTivo program/service itself. There really isn't much you need to tweak now, since a LOT of work has gone into making the default configuration one that works well across the board. Really, you only need to specify which folders you want to share and you should be good to go. If you want to fool around with resolutions, bitrates, framerates, or whatever you can, but the defaults should cover just about anyone's set up.

pyTivo relies on a "metadata" file accompanying the video file to fill in all of the description and folder information. The easiest way to set up program descriptions and grouping is to use MasterCephus' MetaGenerator program. It will allow you to auto-magically create these files for you.

This is really getting off-topic from TiVo Desktop 2.6. Check out the pyTivo thread for more information.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

derspiess said:


> It did give me the option of removing the link from the other PC so I could link this one, but I wanted to continue using both, because I have some different videos on different PCs that I want to make available to my Tivos


the link to TiVo account is really about getting web content via the RSS feed, I think.

Did you leave both desktops running and see both in now playing or else pull shows from both of them. I have not had time to update my 2.5 on the XP PC in the Kitchen yet, myself.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

imreolajos said:


> Well, I am disappointed with 2.6 so far.
> 
> I have TiVo and DivX videos organized on my PC in subfolders. I have all my TiVo files in "My TiVo Recordings" in subfolders. I have all my non-TiVo videos in a "My Videos" folder elsewhere, also all in subfolders (called "Movies", "Documentaries", etc.).
> 
> ...


I agree. The lack of folder support is a disgrace. I don't want to transer all my video to the Tivo just to get folder support. I have to scroll through a giant list to get to the video I want.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Just to add a couple things to my earlier post:

I really liked the expanded listing of video podcasts via the Tivo menu. I went & selected about 5 or 6 new podcasts that look good, but nothing has downloaded so far. These are the new podcasts that have the "You must have Tivo Desktop Plus" disclaimer, and I do have Plus, but nothing has happened in the 12 or so hours since I set them up. 
Anyone know how long it takes the 'new' podcasts to start downloading? Kinda frustrating not seeing that pretty blue light on my TivoHD.

Also, does anyone know if there is a limit to the number of files or aggregate file size that works with TTG/TTCB? I think I choked it with all the shortcuts I added at first (had my CPU pegged, was eating up a ton of memory, but would not even show up Now Playing) and was able to delete some of the shortcuts, plus some programs I no longer needed in my Tivo folder and that helped a bit.

Kind of nice being able to add shortcuts rather than physically move files to the Tivo video folder, but I'm disappointed with the relatively small number (?) of files the Tivo Server supports without causing my desktop to slow down to a crawl.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

PaulS said:


> ...
> This is really getting off-topic from TiVo Desktop 2.6. Check out the pyTivo thread for more information.


Better yet, visit the pyTivo forums:


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

For all those of you who are using TiVo Desktop 2.6 and have had nothing automatcially downloaded to you TiVo so far, try this:

Goto, "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop"
Run the "LogFinder.exe" program
Turn on all logging
Restart your system
Wait a few minutes
Examine the TiVo Server log (use "LogFinder.exe")
Look for the text, "fail"
Report back to the forum


----------



## Wpride33 (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm severely disappointed that the auto-transfers make you wait for the whole video to be transferred before you can start watching. You can still manually transfer files via the now playing list and watch as it transfers, so why don't the auto transfers work the same way.


----------



## Ferd Berfle (Dec 18, 2006)

msmart said:


> While it's too early to tell conclusively, I'd say yes. At least from a cache file standpoint. I dl'ed it last night, opened/closed TD a few times (last night and this morning), 2.6 seems to manage the cache files better. That is, the file count doesn't seem to keep growing. We'll see.


I don't think it's fixed. Leaving TD up since install yesterday, as of this am:

Mem Usage stats in Task Manager:

TiVoServer.exe 471,724 K and incrementing
TiVoTransfer.exe 253,640 K and incrementing

even though no transfers are active.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Here's one option I'd really like to see in TD. An option to ignore the Suggestions folder on the TiVo when TD talks to it. If you've upgraded the drive space but don't have a lot of season passes or other non-suggested shows recorded that suggestion list can get huge and takes forever to pull in. If TD could pull in the recordings data minus anything that is a suggestion it would really speed up the process. I have no idea how much programming work that would be but it'd still be nice.


----------



## waynechi (Mar 19, 2008)

Solver said:


> For all those of you who are using TiVo Desktop 2.6 and have had nothing automatcially downloaded to you TiVo so far, try this:
> 
> Goto, "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop"
> Run the "LogFinder.exe" program
> ...


I get lines that look like this:

WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |12:26:00 PM 825244|08E4 |bodyOfferModify failed for DVR: "249000080069768", LocalPath: "C:\My Music\Podcasts\Alive in Baghdad\Corruption Fills Baghdad Passport Of.m4v"


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Ferd Berfle said:


> I don't think it's fixed. Leaving TD up since install yesterday, as of this am:
> 
> Mem Usage stats in Task Manager:
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's even worse than mine. Wouldn't bug me nearly as much if it was actually auto-transferring the files I told it to


----------



## waynechi (Mar 19, 2008)

gbronzer said:


> Yeah, it's not a busy server problem. I've tried it on and off for two days at various times. It's a communication issue with the software because it's not even trying. The response is instantaneous.
> 
> I sniffed the communications and it looks like it's attempting to use HTTPS to get to some IP, but instantly gets rejected.


I fixed this and it turned out to be a blocked port on the hardware firewall.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

waynechi said:


> I get lines that look like this:


Your TSN is in that logfile line ... might want to edit that out (some people are sensitive about such things).

As mentioned in this post, TD is using curl.exe to grab the content, so your firewall needs to allow it outbound access. I noticed this because ZoneAlarm notified me that curl.exe was trying to access the internet, so I gave it privs.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

waynechi said:


> I fixed this and it turned out to be a blocked port on the hardware firewall.


That would be port 443 - the HTTPS port.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm having all sorts of problems with this. First it hangs when I try to uninstall it. Same thing happened with 2.5.1 when I uninstalled that to upgrade to 2.6. Then when I did install 2.6 at the end of the install I get a premature error message. Even though the thing did install. Also I'm still getting the sharingkeylib error 5 message when I put in my media access key.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

Solver said:


> That would be port 443 - the HTTPS port.


Yeah, I looked at my router. I have a D-Link DGL-4300 gaming router. I tried port forwarding 443 to my TivoDesktop machine, no luck. Then I tried putting the machine in the DMZ, still no luck. Can anyone tell me what IP or network address it's trying to hit when you link an account. When I look at my router logs, it doesn't show it trying to connect anywhere at all!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gbronzer said:


> Yeah, I looked at my router. I have a D-Link DGL-4300 gaming router. I tried port forwarding 443 to my TivoDesktop machine, no luck. Then I tried putting the machine in the DMZ, still no luck. Can anyone tell me what IP or network address it's trying to hit when you link an account. When I look at my router logs, it doesn't show it trying to connect anywhere at all!


Linking your account doesn't require an inbound port to be open. It requires an outbound TCP port 443 to be open. Pretty much every router in existence has that outbound port open by default since it's the standard HTTPS port (ie: if you can go to https://www.tivo.com/ on your PC, then it's open). You may need to open the port on your software firewall though.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Michael S said:


> I'm having all sorts of problems with this. First it hangs when I try to uninstall it. Same thing happened with 2.5.1 when I uninstalled that to upgrade to 2.6. Then when I did install 2.6 at the end of the install I get a premature error message. Even though the thing did install. Also I'm still getting the sharingkeylib error 5 message when I put in my media access key.


There is a post with a fix for this in the TiVo support forums. This appears to be a Vista problem.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> There is a post with a fix for this in the TiVo support forums. This appears to be a Vista problem.


I got it all worked out now. I cleaned the windows registry reinstalled desktop and its all working now.


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

morac said:


> Linking your account doesn't require an inbound port to be open. It requires an outbound TCP port 443 to be open. Pretty much every router in existence has that outbound port open by default since it's the standard HTTPS port (ie: if you can go to https://www.tivo.com/ on your PC, then it's open). You may need to open the port on your software firewall though.


Exactly, which is why it makes no sense that I'm having issues. I can easily get to SSL websites and log onto Tivo.com just fine. I sniffed the connection again and I'm pretty sure Tivo Desktop isn't even trying to communicate at all. No packets appear on the network when I try to link my account. Seems like something else odd is going on.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

One new component of TiVo Desktop 2.6 is cURL.exe, make sure it has permission to send through your firewall. I don't know if it is what makes the connection to TiVo or not, but if it is, that could explain your difficulty.


----------



## waynechi (Mar 19, 2008)

I am trying to figure out why my auto-transfer podcasts don't get to the DVR but non-auto-transfer podcasts work as they are supposed to. Would cURL.exe be a culprit?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Guess since it's been awhile for most of us to install TD it bears mention.
> 
> For some silly reason (please explain it if you can) TD 2.6 won't install if 2.5 is installed. You have to un-install the old version first. Seems like most every other program can handle an upgrade.
> 
> AND: You can't uninstall 2.5 if you're using a Remote Desktop connection. Which seems equally as silly as the other issue. Since I had already hooked up an old keyboard and mouse to the XP box and reconnected my monitor I didn't try to install 2.6 via RDP.


I was able to both uninstall 2.5 and install 2.6 via RDP from my MacBook to my PC over my home network. The PC is running XP.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Why in the world is my 45 minute avi file *still* transferring after an hour an twenty minutes?!? It has only finished 35 minutes so far! TiVo.Net and ffmpeg take less than 30 minutes to do the whole transfer-- and I can start watching about five minutes into the transfer. Did I just waste $25??? 

[cross posted to the other thread accidentally, sorry.]

------------

Update: It looks like TiVo Desktop is trying to do simultaneous transfers to two different boxes on my network... No wonder! I had set two different folders to each auto-transfer to a different box.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I have tried to download a file, which previously did not complete using Tivo Decoder on my Mac, using 2.6 and it worked. I don't like having .tivo files but it makes me wonder why it won't complete using Tivo Decoder but will using 2.6. Has anyone else seen this ?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I've made some progress. Now when I try to "Link to my TiVo Account" it tells me I need to have Quicktime installed. Which I do. So I reinstalled it. And that didn't help. Grrrr.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

I added an empty folder to the Video sharing section. Then I dumped some videos into it that I had previously been able to view using the My Tivo Recordings folder (so I know they work)...

Nothing happens, no auto transfer. Also, nothing from the new video folders show in the nowplaying list.

In the properties for the new Video Folder, it says, "you will be able to view these files at the bottom of your now playing list" - well, not true... Video Folders do not show in the now playing list.

What works: everything else:
- "my tivo recordings" folder does show in the now playing list.. I can transfer videos ok. 
- mp3/pictures works fine too... 

just the new auto video transfer folder feature appears to not work... Do I need to give it a few days to "anneal"?

curl is in my winxp firewall exceptions (automatically added by the installer)

anyone got a how-to, or troubleshooting?


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

subat0mic said:


> I added an empty folder to the Video sharing section. Then I dumped some videos into it that I had previously been able to view using the My Tivo Recordings folder (so I know they work)...
> 
> Nothing happens, no auto transfer. Also, nothing from the new video folders show in the nowplaying list.
> 
> ...


I believe I'm in exactly the same boat. To add, my "regular" web videos have been downloading normally, but the new web videos that require Tivo Plus (which I have) are not downloading, despite the various season passes & single episode downloads I set up.

I did get to my log file & found a few things:

WspError|Server/WSP/XMP|Host |11:23:06 PM 97588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/XMP|Host |11:23:06 PM 97589|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
WspError|Server/WSP |Host |11:23:06 PM 97589|14AC |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed

WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:24:07 PM 158573|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:24:07 PM 158573|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"

WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
WspError|Server/WSP |Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed

Looks like the same error is repeating, over & over. There are a lot more instances of this throughout the log file.

Any of this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

subat0mic said:


> video folders just don't work. everything else works


Same here. Everything on 2.6 plus works better and faster than it did with 2.51 plus. But the new PC AutoTransfer to DVR and extra TiVo Webcasts that I requested do not show up. I think I'm going to wait for 9.3 for the S2. My Tivo may need that update.

Anyone else notice the Rss folder is the Tivo Desktop folder where optional logs are kept?


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Just to add to my post above, I set auto transfer to "no" for one of my folders and its content magically appeared in "Now Playing". Per my server log, I'm still seeing those same recurring errors.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

I found this manual... it answers some questions about video folders, and the mysterious "web video" (look under Find Programs / Download TV / Other videos to find what they mean by "web video")... of course, it does not cover our autotransfer problems... 

For my autotransfers doing nothing problem... I found the server log using the LogFinder.exe in the Tivo directory, here it is, anyone make sense of this?


```
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669143|0D8C          |add watch folder "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file: "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\the atheist delusion.divx"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file: "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\Kissing Hank's Ass.AVI"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file: "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\Jan Hammer - Beyond The Minds Eye - Seeds Of Life.mpg"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |RSS Subscription list is empty
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |Single Download list is empty
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\the atheist delusion.divx"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\Kissing Hank's Ass.AVI"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |queued file "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\Jan Hammer - Beyond The Minds Eye - Seeds Of Life.mpg"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669144|0D8C          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669145|0D90          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "ConnectionMgr::Init", line: "1434", message: "Connection Manager initialized"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669148|0D8C          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669148|0D8C          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669417|0D90          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669417|0D90          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669487|0D90          |PcBody registered: id=tivo:pc.1000009221, name=MANTIS
WspInfo |Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669572|0D90          |found collectionId "tivo:cl.bs.1702184988" for source: "file:/C%3A%2Fhome%2Fkevin%2Fburn%2F00.)%20audio.video.book.movie%2Ftivotransfer"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669610|0D90          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:22 PM   10669611|0D90          |WSPConfig is released
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:09:29 PM   10676314|0D90          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdBodyOfferModify", line: "700", message: "selectSingleNode('/bodyOffer/offerId') == NULL"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:09:29 PM   10676314|0D90          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdBodyOfferModify", line: "1703", message: "CmdBodyOfferModify() failed"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:09:29 PM   10676314|0D90          |bodyOfferModify failed for DVR: "64800018026ACBC", LocalPath: "C:\home\kevin\burn\00.) audio.video.book.movie\tivotransfer\the atheist delusion.divx"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:05 PM   10712997|0D98          |PcSubscriptionSync loop started
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:05 PM   10713001|0D98          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:05 PM   10713001|0D98          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:10:05 PM   10713002|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "ConnectionMgr::Init", line: "1434", message: "Connection Manager initialized"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713461|0D98          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713461|0D98          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713756|0D98          |PcBody registered: id=tivo:pc.1000009221, name=MANTIS
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713881|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713881|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
WspError|Server/WSP    |Host          |11:10:06 PM   10713881|0D98          |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:06 PM   10773880|0D98          |PcSubscriptionSync loop started
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:06 PM   10773884|0D98          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:06 PM   10773885|0D98          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:11:06 PM   10773885|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "ConnectionMgr::Init", line: "1434", message: "Connection Manager initialized"
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774281|0D98          |WSPConfig is captured
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774281|0D98          |WSPConfig is released
WspInfo |Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774528|0D98          |PcBody registered: id=tivo:pc.1000009221, name=MANTIS
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774591|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774592|0D98          |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
WspError|Server/WSP    |Host          |11:11:07 PM   10774592|0D98          |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed
```
lots of failures on "*MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet()* and *CmdSyncInstructionsGet() *"

funny that it lists "RSS Subscription list is empty". there's no interface for RSS in tivo desktop !



Solver said:


> Anyone else notice the Rss folder is the Tivo Desktop folder where optional logs are kept?


no, and what do you mean? what's an "RSS folder" ??? do you mean "Video Folder" ? (i know what RSS is, but I haven't seen any specific tivo interface for it)...

my logs are in "C:\Documents and Settings\<computername>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Logs"

Additional Question... so I found the "web video" junk (is this the RSS video they're talking about?) under Find Programs / Download TV / Other videos.... and I see a short list of video feeds for download using TivoDesktop... (has a PC icon next to the video subscription link)

Is there any way to add my own RSS video feeds to this list? (as advertised...) 
After reading the manual I linked above, I don't see a way...

One more problem...
I tried subscribing to the Ted Talks "webvideo" feed (under Find Programs / Download TV / Other videos), and it said that my Tivo Desktop has not connected to the Tivo Service in 24 hours... but my TivoDesktop is running now, TivoServerProperties can see what IP my Tivo is set to, and I recently rebooted both the PC and the Tivo... ideas?

(as i said before, My Tivo Recordings videos under nowplaying works, mp3/pictures also works...)


----------



## bmoura (Oct 20, 2002)

swkenney said:


> If you type [net start "tivo beacon"] without brackets at a command prompt you should get one of two responses.
> 
> A)
> The requested service has already been started.
> ...


If I do that it says "System Error 5. Access is Denied."


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

xboard07 said:


> I agree. The lack of folder support is a disgrace. I don't want to transer all my video to the Tivo just to get folder support. I have to scroll through a giant list to get to the video I want.


+50


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

h00ligan said:


> +50


Gotta love Apple TV.


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

bmoura said:


> If I do that it says "System Error 5. Access is Denied."


Does your login have administrator rights?


----------



## greydad (Mar 20, 2008)

derspiess said:


> WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
> WspError|Server/WSP |Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed
> 
> Looks like the same error is repeating, over & over. There are a lot more instances of this throughout the log file.
> ...


Exact same issue here. There are a few posts on the TiVo Help forums stating that TiVo ver 9.3.xxx required on the DVR for auto transfer to work. This version is being pushed now. For anyone who has been successful - would you confirm/disprove this by checking your TiVo software version?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

mrmike said:


> I've made some progress. Now when I try to "Link to my TiVo Account" it tells me I need to have Quicktime installed. Which I do. So I reinstalled it. And that didn't help. Grrrr.


I somehow managed to get it to recognize Quicktime once. Long enough to link to my account and to transcode one video to H.264 (which requires Quicktime). And now it's back to telling me I need Quicktime installed. I suspect that it really doesn't like the 64 bit version of QT/iTunes.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

greydad said:


> Exact same issue here. There are a few posts on the TiVo Help forums stating that TiVo ver 9.3.xxx required on the DVR for auto transfer to work.


I am not at all sure that this is true. Many are getting it to work, and the one guy who was saying that got his information somewhere else, possibly here. There are posts here, form Dave Zatz for example, that say it works for them. I doubt that he has 9.3, but you could ask.

It has been pointed out that you may need to re-link TiVo Desktop with the TiVo servers to address this issue. Perhaps the first attempt to link didn't work correctly.

CuriousMark


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

derspiess said:


> WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2318", message: "IXMLDOMNode->selectSingleNode('//syncInstructions') failed, hresult: 1"
> WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet", line: "2858", message: "CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed"
> WspError|Server/WSP |Host |11:25:08 PM 219588|14AC |MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed


Based on the error description, it looks to be an issue synchronizing with the server. What that means in laymans terms or why it's happening, only TiVo can answer. But it appears a number of people have the same problem. Hopefully it's simple to fix.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

CuriousMark said:


> It has been pointed out that you may need to re-link TiVo Desktop with the TiVo servers to address this issue. Perhaps the first attempt to link didn't work correctly.


I've relinked, and reset my media key several times... still those failures in the log file... maybe they could make TD 2.61 that has some _useful_ error output?  along with a troubleshooting guide? (or self-troubleshooting software would be better)


----------



## taomaster99 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello,

Just a couple of quick questions for you fine gentlemen - 
1. The first problem I'm having is when I try to play something through the desktop software on my PC (winxp) it will bring up windows media player but then immediately give me a fatal error on media player and needs to close down the program. Rebooting doesn't help and I did reinstall (for a different problem that cleared up after that) but it still gives me the same fatal program error and shuts down the media player. This is windows media player 11, any know issues with 11? I haven't had the time to try to uninstall and put 10 back on.

2. I have a newly bought tivo hd and sometimes when I try to move tv shows from my other tivo (series 2 duel tuner) it doesn't bring the whole program over, so far it only cuts off the last 3 to 5 minutes of the program. It's not on every show I transfer over but about 1 out of 5 or 6 shows does this. It's done it when I've left the tv alone during the night or when I'm watching tv (either live or another recorded program). The Tivo hd is wireless (using tivo wireless device) and the series 2 is wired.

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

subat0mic said:


> maybe they could make TD 2.61 that has some _useful_ error output?  along with a troubleshooting guide? (or self-troubleshooting software would be better)


Can't argue with you there.

I think as we all learn more about how it works we will begin to figure out the fixes and workarounds needed to get it up and running right.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

taomaster99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a couple of quick questions for you fine gentlemen -
> 1. The first problem I'm having is when I try to play something through the desktop software on my PC (winxp) it will bring up windows media player but then immediately give me a fatal error on media player and needs to close down the program. Rebooting doesn't help and I did reinstall (for a different problem that cleared up after that) but it still gives me the same fatal program error and shuts down the media player. This is windows media player 11, any know issues with 11? I haven't had the time to try to uninstall and put 10 back on.


That is a codec problem. Get the cole2k codec pack recommended in the home media forum threads on this issue, or get one of the licensed codecs linked from www.tivo.com/codec or upgrade to TiVo Desktop Plus which unlocks built-in codecs.



> 2. I have a newly bought tivo hd and sometimes when I try to move tv shows from my other tivo (series 2 duel tuner) it doesn't bring the whole program over, so far it only cuts off the last 3 to 5 minutes of the program. It's not on every show I transfer over but about 1 out of 5 or 6 shows does this. It's done it when I've left the tv alone during the night or when I'm watching tv (either live or another recorded program). The Tivo hd is wireless (using tivo wireless device) and the series 2 is wired.


I am not sure about this one. It could be networking, software versions on the Tivos, or a more serious problem. Much more detail would be needed to troubleshoot it.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

morac said:


> Based on the error description, it looks to be an issue synchronizing with the server. What that means in laymans terms or why it's happening, only TiVo can answer. But it appears a number of people have the same problem. Hopefully it's simple to fix.


Thanks. I got Tivo Desktop/Server to at least stop eating up so much system resources, so I think I'm at least to the point where I'm not taking steps backward, having upgraded from 2.51 to 2.6


----------



## BigDogues (Dec 26, 2001)

I have searched all ver Tivos site but can't find this answer... 
Can somebody please tell me how many PCs you can run Tivo desktop plus on? I have only one Tivo (S3) on my network but two PCs I would like to be able to access video on. Also, what about NAS or WHS?
Thanks.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

BigDogues said:


> I have searched all ver Tivos site but can't find this answer...
> Can somebody please tell me how many PCs you can run Tivo desktop plus on? I have only one Tivo (S3) on my network but two PCs I would like to be able to access video on. Also, what about NAS or WHS?
> Thanks.


I only got 1 to work. Even tried installing 2.6 on 3 PCs and only one shows up in Now Playing.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

BigDogues said:


> I have searched all ver Tivos site but can't find this answer...
> Can somebody please tell me how many PCs you can run Tivo desktop plus on? I have only one Tivo (S3) on my network but two PCs I would like to be able to access video on. Also, what about NAS or WHS?
> Thanks.


i have TD 2.3a on one PC, 2.5 on a 2nd PC .. they all show up on the now playing on the Tivo...Laptop has 2.2..havent used it in awhile...will see if that shows up too. ...Edit: Laptop sees Tivos, just transferred a show to laptop..but Tivo doesnt see laptop. Will TD and try again.

Is it just 2.6 that wont span across at the same time?

If i dont have Desktop Plus...will i gain anything from updated from 2.5 to 2.6?


----------



## BigDogues (Dec 26, 2001)

I think what I should have also asked is can you use the same licence code for every PC on your network? I would imagine you can since they are all tied to the same Tivo box, right?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

BigDogues said:


> I think what I should have also asked is can you use the same licence code for every PC on your network? I would imagine you can since they are all tied to the same Tivo box, right?


Since you asked, each PC is supposed to have its own Plus key. They are separate installations of licensed codecs. It is the codecs running on that PC that you are paying for, not the connection to a single TiVo.


----------



## BigDogues (Dec 26, 2001)

CuriousMark said:


> Since you asked, each PC is supposed to have its own Plus key. They are separate installations of licensed codecs. It is the codecs running on that PC that you are paying for, not the connection to a single TiVo.


So you can have many Tivos using one PC but not the other way around? That hardly seems fair. I am so glad Tivo makes that so clear on their site...NOT.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

BigDogues said:


> So you can have many Tivos using one PC but not the other way around? That hardly seems fair. I am so glad Tivo makes that so clear on their site...NOT.


I have used the one plus key on two instances of desktop on different PCs with no problems - though I have yet to upgrade my second PC to 2.6 and tried to link it to my TiVo account


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

So, I got the new TiVo Desktop setup. It took a really long time for my computer to show up at the bottom of Now Playing! I setup some auto-transfer watch folders and I've got some avi files auto-transfered to two of our TiVo boxes!

I found it odd that TiVo Desktop performed simultaneous auto-transfers to the two boxes-- causing transfers to go at less than 1/4 speed (2+ hours for a 30 min program). I was happy to see that the programs successfully showed up in their own folders matching the names of my auto-transfer folders. However, once I inspected the contents of these wonderful folders, I found some programs were missing.

I have four auto-transfer watch folders on my PC. Desktop transfered a total of 10 out of 14 files. On the TiVo boxes, each of of the transfer folders were missing one program from my PC. I could not find anything that seemed to indicate a transcoding or transfer error. What's worst, I am not sure how to get Desktop to retry these transfers.

I renamed one file and it later transfered without issue--which seems to rule out a transcoding problem. I do not want to have to check-up after this tool. And definitely don't want to have to rename files to get Desktop to retry.

Has anyone else found missing programs? Is there a better way to restart an apparently failed transfer?


----------



## bmoura (Oct 20, 2002)

swkenney said:


> Does your login have administrator rights?


Yes.

Strangely it was working for awhile. But the next day, it went back to the Tivo Beacon error.

Tivo Desktop seems to be a very fussy program !


----------



## swkenney (Oct 27, 2004)

bmoura said:


> Yes.
> 
> Strangely it was working for awhile. But the next day, it went back to the Tivo Beacon error.
> 
> Tivo Desktop seems to be a very fussy program !


Run Task Manger (ctrl-alt-del) and look in Processes tab and click on Image Name to sort. Look for these.

TiVoBeacon.exe
TiVoNotify.exe
TiVoServer.exe
TiVoTransfer.exe


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

So ... this is useful for video feeds which are not TiVoCasts; I have to find a way to get these videos delivered to a folder on my computer; then I can set up TiVo Desktop to automatically transfer them to the DVR. What's useful for that step of getting videos delivered to a folder? When I find RSS video feeds on the web, it wants me to subscribe using Google/Yahoo/Bloglines, just like non-video RSS feeds. That won't get them onto my disk as far as I can tell.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong here. I'm dumbing this way, way down to make sure I haven't missed something. I have installed TiVo Desktop Plus 2.6 ("TD2.6+").

I routinely grab shows off of my S2-540 and my TiVoHD using TD2.6+ and its previous versions. I then store the .TiVo files by series in folders. This lets my kids have, say, fifteen episodes of each their favorite shows available with only five or so resident on the TiVo at any one time. _(FN1)_

Unfortunately, finding a specific show in Now Playing means going to the PC's folder in Now Playing and then surfing through a massive list of shows identified only by Series ID. E.g., a folder with fifteen episodes of "American Mutant Rock Star" shows fifteen instances of "American Mutant Rock Star" identified only by date. If my son wants to see the episode "Roadie Rage at the Tailgating Party," I need to look up the date or find it by hit and miss.

I further understand that both TiVo.net and pyTiVo handle my specific requirements much more elegantly. I also understand that recent development of pyTiVo has made it substantially more user-friendly.

_(1) Each of my boys' brains runs an algorithm that cleverly determines which series I have amassed several episodes of and then reports that series as now being boring. Upon deletion of episodes or the Season Pass for such series, the series will then develop a powerful nostalgic attraction and I will have to rebuild the inventory of episodes. My TiVo gets me and, if it doesn't, the kids finish me off._


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Ferd Berfle said:


> I don't think it's fixed. Leaving TD up since install yesterday, as of this am:
> 
> Mem Usage stats in Task Manager:
> 
> ...


Hold on, things may be looking better after all...

TiVoTransfer.exe went down to 5,280K and TiVoServer.exe went down to 3,532K. I didn't stop/start them or transfer any more files so it appears to have released the memory on it's own.

As for the cache files, There are 112 files in the directory, 42 files are still there from when I initially started 2.6 (non plus) on the 18th. There are 14 files from the 19th, 18 files from the 20th, and 39 files from today when I launched TD. I have 36 shows currently in my NPL. I didn't observe exactly how 2.5.1 handled cache files on a daily basis but it seems 2.6 is better as it is deleting *some* entries on it's own as well.

Anyone else seeing similar results?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

SMWinnie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here. I'm dumbing this way, way down to make sure I haven't missed something. I have installed TiVo Desktop Plus 2.6 ("TD2.6+").
> 
> I routinely grab shows off of my S2-540 and my TiVoHD using TD2.6+ and its previous versions. I then store the .TiVo files by series in folders. This lets my kids have, say, fifteen episodes of each their favorite shows available with only five or so resident on the TiVo at any one time. _(FN1)_
> 
> ...


Yes, you sum it up well.
I now run BOTH pyTiVo and TDPlus 2.6. That way I get the folders in the "Now Playing" lists that TDPlus creates for the auto-transfers, and pyTiVo lets me browse by PC folder when downloading manually.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

derspiess said:


> I believe I'm in exactly the same boat. To add, my "regular" web videos have been downloading normally, but the new web videos that require Tivo Plus (which I have) are not downloading, despite the various season passes & single episode downloads I set up.
> 
> I did get to my log file & found a few things:
> 
> ...


Anyone have any luck fixing this issue?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> ... Has anyone else found missing programs? Is there a better way to restart an apparently failed transfer?


HELP! I have added a couple new auto-transfer folders and only one thing has gone (Inspector Wexford - No More Dying Then.mpg). Here's the details for one auto-transfer folder from the wspc.xml file in the TiVo Desktop folder. You can see some of the programs say download_state="complete", but those files have not shown up on the subscribed box. All of them are listed as supported="yes".


```
- <watch_folder path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries" alias="{9E7DAED1-4237-4F26-B8A7-F5441918F14E}" keep_at_most="2" allow_in_kidzone="no" subfolders="no" subscribed="yes">
+ <subscribed_mma>
  <mma_ref index="0" /> 
  </subscribed_mma>
+ <subscribed_dvr>
  <dvr_ref index="1" /> 
  </subscribed_dvr>
- <file_list>
- <file path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Inspector Wexford - A Guilty Thing Surpised.avi" alias="{540E5327-08D6-4D56-ACD4-B73690B64A9D}" creation_time="1206082191" modification_time="1198960941" supported="yes">
- <subscribed_dvr_state>
  <state dvr_ref="1" offer_store_time="2008-03-21 07:00:01" offer_id="tivo:of.bs.15000051" server_ip="192.168.0.3" server_port="8080" subscription_time="2008-03-21 07:00:05" subscribe_id="tivo:sb.15000251" download_state="complete" /> 
  </subscribed_dvr_state>
  </file>
- <file path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Inspector Wexford - Shake Hands Forever.mpg" alias="{DB119010-6236-4C05-9472-2EEC5B533D3A}" creation_time="1206083548" modification_time="1198971018" supported="yes">
- <subscribed_dvr_state>
  <state dvr_ref="1" offer_store_time="2008-03-21 07:15:56" offer_id="tivo:of.bs.15000071" server_ip="192.168.0.3" server_port="8080" subscription_time="2008-03-21 07:16:02" subscribe_id="tivo:sb.15000261" download_state="started" /> 
  </subscribed_dvr_state>
  </file>
- <file path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Inspector Wexford - No More Dying Then.mpg" alias="{B3391709-18D2-426D-89CC-3663C1278449}" creation_time="1206084890" modification_time="1198971585" supported="yes">
- <subscribed_dvr_state>
  <state dvr_ref="1" offer_store_time="2008-03-21 18:51:33" offer_id="tivo:of.bs.15000111" server_ip="192.168.0.3" server_port="8080" subscription_time="2008-03-21 18:51:58" subscribe_id="tivo:sb.15000301" download_state="complete" /> 
  </subscribed_dvr_state>
  </file>
- <file path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Inspector Wexford - Some Lie and Some Die.avi" alias="{E46C8E56-3C71-4D8A-9BF5-B148933BC08B}" creation_time="1206086751" modification_time="1194911285" supported="yes">
- <subscribed_dvr_state>
  <state dvr_ref="1" offer_store_time="2008-03-21 18:52:21" offer_id="tivo:of.bs.15000121" server_ip="192.168.0.3" server_port="8080" subscription_time="2008-03-21 18:52:25" subscribe_id="tivo:sb.15000311" download_state="complete" /> 
  </subscribed_dvr_state>
  </file>
  <file path="G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Inspector Wexford - Put on by Cunning.avi" alias="{167644CA-250C-40BB-BF35-11CDC19D20FA}" creation_time="1206088407" modification_time="1197000679" supported="yes" /> 
  </file_list>
  </watch_folder>
```
There are seven entries in the To Do List history about the missing ones with either of these two messages:



> THIS PROGRAM WAS NOT DOWNLOADED ON TO THIS DVR BECAUSE IT WAS NOT FOUND ON THE SOURCE





> THIS PROGRAM WAS NOT RECORDED BECAUSE THE POWER WAS LOST OR THE TIVO DVR WAS UNPLUGGED


And here's a bit from the Transcode.log file. I am not sure what "failure 80040154 in create elecard ar scaler prep" means!


```
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:34.734 (TivoToIpod.cpp)Loaded globalprofiledata
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:34.765 (EncodeProfiles.cpp)Try to find profile "ttcb stream"
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:34.781 (EncodeProfiles.cpp)Profile "ttcb stream" is found in Standard Profiles
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.359 (TivoToIpod.cpp)source set: Wexford - Put on by Cunning.avi
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.390 (TivoToIpod.cpp)StartTranscodeToFile: G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Wexford - Put on by Cunning.avi
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.421 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Source Dimensions: 720 x 576
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.437 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Source Duration: 5931080
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.453 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Source Aspect Ratio: 1.25(5:4)
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.484 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Source Frame Rate: 25.00(3)
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.515 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Source Scan Type: Progressive
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.531 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Target Dimensions: 480 x 480
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.546 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Resizing Source To 450 x 480
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.578 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Stripe: 15 x 0
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.593 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Target Aspect Ratio: 1.33(4:3)
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.640 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Target Frame Rate: 29.97(4)
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.656 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Target Scan Type: Interlaced
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.687 (HDReadyTranscodingParams.cpp)Target Bitrate 2000; Max Estimate Size SD: 1950141; Max Estimate Size HD: 1950141
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:35.718 (Transcoder.cpp)setup source
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.109 (dshelpers.cpp)Filter Dump:
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.140 (dshelpers.cpp)Filter G:\Programs\The Ruth Rendell Mysteries\Wexford - Put on by Cunning.avi ({E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770})
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.171 (dshelpers.cpp)Connected: Output to input pin
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.187 (dshelpers.cpp)Filter AVI Splitter ({1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E})
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.218 (dshelpers.cpp)Connected: Stream 00 to Video In
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.234 (dshelpers.cpp)Filter MPEG4VideoDecoder ({FC86AD6C-894A-44E9-A283-4B5A9DD6CA65})
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.265 (dshelpers.cpp)Connected: Video Out to XForm In
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.281 (dshelpers.cpp)Filter rateconv ({A4DCA218-AC9E-4D1F-8600-C5B1F390D408})
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.312 (dshelpers.cpp)Not Connected: XForm Out
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.328 (TivoToIpod.cpp)failure 80040154 in create elecard ar scaler prep
[WSP] 00001120 02:44:36.375 (TivoToIpod.cpp)End transcoder
```


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

kharder said:


> Anyone have any luck fixing this issue?


Not me. I've been checking on the Tivo support forums & have seen no answers there, either.


----------



## kharder (Jan 12, 2007)

derspiess said:


> Not me. I've been checking on the Tivo support forums & have seen no answers there, either.


These are other errors that I have noticed in the log file:

WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |9:30:04 AM 45492545 |1E94 |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "ReceiveResponse", line: "183", message: "WinHttpReceiveResponse() failed, err: 12002"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |9:30:04 AM 45492546 |1E94 |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "ReceiveResponse", line: "197", message: "WinHttpReadData() failed, err: 12019"
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |9:30:04 AM 45492546 |1E94 |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "Authenticate", line: "1361", message: "WinHttpQueryHeaders() failed, err: 12019, "The requested operation cannot be carried out because the handle supplied is not in the correct state.""
WspError|Server/WSP/Min|Host |9:30:04 AM 45492546 |1E94 |module: ".\MindClient.cpp", function: "Connection::Init", line: "256", message: "can't authenticate on "mind.tivo.com":8181 with login "[email protected]""


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

lordbah said:


> So ... this is useful for video feeds which are not TiVoCasts; I have to find a way to get these videos delivered to a folder on my computer; then I can set up TiVo Desktop to automatically transfer them to the DVR. What's useful for that step of getting videos delivered to a folder? When I find RSS video feeds on the web, it wants me to subscribe using Google/Yahoo/Bloglines, just like non-video RSS feeds. That won't get them onto my disk as far as I can tell.


If you choose the feed on the TiVo, using the download programs option, you will see non-tivocast web videos listed with a little computer icon to the right. Choosing them here will cause them to be aggregated by a TiVo partner and then your TiVo desktop will go get them on its own.

If you choose the feed some other way, such as using iTunes, the programs will be automatically downloaded to a folder in your iTunes library podcasts folder when iTunes is running. You can set TiVo desktop to watch that folder and when it sees a new video podcast it will send it to your TiVo based on the settings you input when you set the auto-transfer up in TiVo Desktop.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> If you choose the feed on the TiVo, using the download programs option, you will see non-tivocast web videos listed with a little computer icon to the right. Choosing them here will cause them to be aggregated by a TiVo partner and then your TiVo desktop will go get them on its own.
> 
> If you choose the feed some other way, such as using iTunes, the programs will be automatically downloaded to a folder in your iTunes library podcasts folder when iTunes is running. You can set TiVo desktop to watch that folder and when it sees a new video podcast it will send it to your TiVo based on the settings you input when you set the auto-transfer up in TiVo Desktop.


Thanks for explaining. I'll check out what can be seen from the TiVo interface. As for non-TiVo-partner videos, I don't deal with iTunes - just a personal thing - will have to look for an alternative.


----------



## theguru1974 (Apr 9, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> If you choose the feed on the TiVo, using the download programs option, you will see non-tivocast web videos listed with a little computer icon to the right. Choosing them here will cause them to be aggregated by a TiVo partner and then your TiVo desktop will go get them on its own.
> 
> If you choose the feed some other way, such as using iTunes, the programs will be automatically downloaded to a folder in your iTunes library podcasts folder when iTunes is running. You can set TiVo desktop to watch that folder and when it sees a new video podcast it will send it to your TiVo based on the settings you input when you set the auto-transfer up in TiVo Desktop.


CuriousMark -

I have the downloading of podcasts via iTunes and sending to my Tivo working beautifully. One slight annoyance is after I watch and delete the file off my Tivo, the old podcasts are still sitting there on my PC in iTunes. Would there be some way to automatically tell iTunes to delete the file once I've transferred it to the Tivo, or deleted from the Tivo? I'm guessing this would have to be some sort of hack, perhaps a script I can run on my PC.

Eric


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

theguru1974 said:


> CuriousMark -
> 
> I have the downloading of podcasts via iTunes and sending to my Tivo working beautifully. One slight annoyance is after I watch and delete the file off my Tivo, the old podcasts are still sitting there on my PC in iTunes. Would there be some way to automatically tell iTunes to delete the file once I've transferred it to the Tivo, or deleted from the Tivo? I'm guessing this would have to be some sort of hack, perhaps a script I can run on my PC.
> 
> Eric


Yup, iTunes does not know that this podcast was viewed. You would have to play it on the iPod for that iTunes to figure that out. iTunes has a com interface, that may expose that functionality, but even if it does, using it is for programmers, not Joe sixpack.

You can tell iTunes that you want to manage podcasts yourself and simply delete them from iTunes while you are in looking for the next batch to download. You could select automatic settings for the number of podcasts to keep and let iTunes delete the older ones itself. You could write a script that could count podcasts in a folder and delete the oldest until it gets down to a preset number.

If you want to get fancy, you could write a script that looks at the TiVo transfer log and detects a successful transfer and then deletes the file. It all depends on how good you are at that sort of thing.


----------



## bmoura (Oct 20, 2002)

swkenney said:


> Run Task Manger (ctrl-alt-del) and look in Processes tab and click on Image Name to sort. Look for these.
> 
> TiVoBeacon.exe
> TiVoNotify.exe
> ...


I'm using the Comodo Firewall here. All 4 are marked as Safe Applications but only 2 - TivoNotify and TivoTransfer are active.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

lordbah said:


> Thanks for explaining. I'll check out what can be seen from the TiVo interface. As for non-TiVo-partner videos, I don't deal with iTunes - just a personal thing - will have to look for an alternative.


You probably won't go for this either, but FWIW the Zune software does a good job with podcasts.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

mrmike said:


> I'm just seeing a hard hang when I select that menu item, so you're one up on me...
> 
> (XP x64 SP2)


Same here, and I'm running 32-bit XP SP2.

I got past the initial hang by clearing the TiVo Desktop's cache directory. And at least now I can do transfers, etc, but there are two menu items that still hard hang the desktop.

-David


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

kharder said:


> Anyone have any luck fixing this issue?


not me. i installed the TDPlus software on a fresh computer that never had TD before, I added a single folder of videos to the TDPlus... same issue.

MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed and CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed both are still happening in my log...

One other strange thing...
When I went to subscribe for a seasonpass to TED Talks, this time, it let me. 
With TD on my other PC, the tivo had warned me that my PC hadn't connected for 24 hours (click for picture) and that I had to run it for a for any web video to download (duh!)... That 1st PC was paired, and had the mediakey set... Then, with TD on this new computer, (and I cancled and subscribed to ted talks again on the tivo), the tivo said everything was subscribed to... no blue light yet however (it's been 20 minutes)...

basically, we have some condition, that's common to a lot of us, that causes the tivo/tivodesktop software to silently fail. That's a bad thing!

My Tivo is at firmware 9.2xxxxxxxxx (something... )  not 9.3 yet...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

subat0mic said:


> not me. i installed the TDPlus software on a fresh computer that never had TD before, I added a single folder of videos to the TDPlus... same issue.
> 
> MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed and CmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed both are still happening in my log...


I've found that you don't even have to add a video folder to get that error. Simply installing TiVo Desktop, linking to your account and restarting TiVo Server is sufficient to get that error.

It would be nice if there was some kind of acknowledgment of this problem or a statement that it's being looked into.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

morac said:


> I've found that you don't even have to add a video folder to get that error. Simply installing TiVo Desktop, linking to your account and restarting TiVo Server is sufficient to get that error.
> 
> It would be nice if there was some kind of acknowledgment of this problem or a statement that it's being looked into.


I too tried a completely different Windows system and got the same series of errors. My TiVo is a Series 2 with 9.1
Without ANY information about this from TiVo we can't tell if this something to do with the TiVo Desktop, our TiVos, the TiVo servers, our TiVo accounts or our Windows installations.

Is there anyone out there who has this working without their TiVo being at 9.3?

For some interesting data try "NETSTAT -aon" on a Windows XP system. This will give you all the TCP and UDP ports, their status and which PID (Process ID) is using them. To get the PID of a process goto the Task Manager and choose the "Process" tab, then "View", "Select Columns..." and "PID".


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Solver said:


> For some interesting data try "NETSTAT -aon" on a Windows XP system. This will give you all the TCP and UDP ports, their status and which PID (Process ID) is using them. To get the PID of a process goto the Task Manager and choose the "Process" tab, then "View", "Select Columns..." and "PID".


Personally I prefer TCPView. It gets you the same results with less work.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

morac said:


> It would be nice if there was some kind of acknowledgment of this problem or a statement that it's being looked into.


I sent my logs in with this error as did at least one other, so I know TiVo is looking at it.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Solver said:


> Is there anyone out there who has this working without their TiVo being at 9.3?


I saw a report of one of the early 9.3 people having this same exact issue. So that isn't the problem, it is strictly a desktop, Windows, networking or TiVo server side issue. Obviously that doesn't narrow things down much. I did verify with Netstat that I have a good connection to the TiVo servers from my TiVo Desktop, so I am pretty sure it is not a firewall issue.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Icarus said:


> Same here, and I'm running 32-bit XP SP2.
> 
> I got past the initial hang by clearing the TiVo Desktop's cache directory. And at least now I can do transfers, etc, but there are two menu items that still hard hang the desktop.
> 
> -David


I got past my one hard hang by re-installing Quicktime. You might give that a try, depending on what is hanging you now (if it's conversion or auto-transfer related, for instance)


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

subscribed to diggnation and ask a ninja from my tivoHD, none have shown up on my tivoHD, but tivo desktop did download 88 copies of the same diggnation episode (only wasted about 45 gigs of disk space on my computer).


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

i can say that my TD always had *some *problems.
- no problems with mp3/photos: always rock solid, always showed.
- videos were always spotty: I *could* get them to work... but sometimes my PC didn't show in Now Playing List. and a lot of times, when I entered the PC in Now Playing List, the folder list was missing, or would be incredibly slow to navigate (I had maybe 60 small (2-20minute) files in there)... but if I got the list of files just right (no idea how or why), and sometimes I'd have to reboot the tivo, then i'd have a solid video share going. it'd work pretty reliably with 1 or 2 videos. dropping to horribly unreliable with 60. but once it worked, it would continue to work, so it was some problem with the initial list of files perhaps - combined perhaps with crappy networking in the TD app... no idea. but not a pleasant user experience.
- now the new webvideos problem, video folders and webvideo subscriptions *never *works
- same results on 2 PCs, one of which was on the same switch/router with the tivo... (which is a wireless bridge to my house's switch/router gateway)

However, there's now some hope at last:
just installed pyTivo last night, videos are now rock solid, fast to navigate the list too, and with subfolders, wow. so my network's not the problem (good to know), my tivo's not the problem, looks like TD is the problem... So, in a perfect world, pytivo (or someone else?) will implement webvideo subscriptions, and that'd be really useful to those of us with problems so we can compare the 2 apps to finally prove TD has major networking problems... By the way, installing python/pyTivo was *easy*, it worked right away after adding python to the winxp firewall...

<rant>
so TD is sketchy on the networking apparently... I've had trouble with TD the last 3 versions, and with each update, no change, no improvement on this specific issue (and not even any change) in reliability/connectivity, and now installing pyTivo, it's rock solid. if pyTivo can add webvideo subscriptions, we can all dump this
</rant>


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

For those that can't get TiVo Desktop 2.6 plus working with webcasts, try this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388623

It worked for me. Now I'm getting floods of them.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The WSPERRORs didn't show up when I tried relinking my account and restarting the TiVo Server so it looks like it's working. I did try linking a different PC first and then linking the original one so that might have fixed it, but since others are reporting that it's started working I think it's either been fixed or being fixed on TiVo's end.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Solver said:


> For those that can't get TiVo Desktop 2.6 plus working with webcasts, try this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388623
> 
> It worked for me. Now I'm getting floods of them.


I was skeptical about this solution, but it works! After installing Windows Messenger 5.1, TD 2.6 and my TiVoHD is now fully functional! 

Clearly, Windows Messenger installs some services and protocols that TiVo Desktop is dependent on. TiVo need to publish this as a prerequisite for installing TD 2.6.


----------



## dlewczyk (Feb 18, 2003)

Solver said:


> For those that can't get TiVo Desktop 2.6 plus working with webcasts, try this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388623
> 
> It worked for me. Now I'm getting floods of them.


My system also started working after installing Windows Messenger. I also unblocked outgoing pings on my PC at the same time. Don't know which one did the trick, but my TiVo HD has been downloading internet video all night. People who can't get downloads working need to try this.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> Clearly, Windows Messenger installs some services and protocols that TiVo Desktop is dependent on. TiVo need to publish this as a prerequisite for installing TD 2.6.


This is false. TiVo Desktop does not use Windows Messenger. The reason I know this is that I don't have Windows (or MS) Messenger installed and it is working.

I was having the same problem as everyone else and it started working for me yesterday. Since I did not install Windows Messenger to get it working (all I did was relink my account), my guess is that Tivo fixed the problem on their end and it just happened to be at the same time you installed Windows Messenger.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

morac said:


> This is false. TiVo Desktop does not use Windows Messenger. The reason I know this is that I don't have Windows (or MS) Messenger installed and it is working.


The fact that yours is working does not disprove that Windows Messenger installs some component that is required for TiVo Desktop. You may have gotten those required components installed through another means. The post you referred to does not say that Messenger is needed, only that it installs some component that is needed. It is that mysterious component that TiVo needs to list as a requirement.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

ah30k said:


> The fact that yours is working does not disprove that Windows Messenger installs some component that is required for TiVo Desktop. You may have gotten those required components installed through another means. The post you referred to does not say that Messenger is needed, only that it installs some component that is needed. It is that mysterious component that TiVo needs to list as a requirement.


It may be one of the Microsoft XML DLL files. Before Windows Messenger, MSXML3.DLL located in Windows\system32 is at SP7. Afterwards it is at SP9.

BTW, all I did was exit the TiVo sever, install IM, run it, cancel IM logon and restart the TiVo server. This is when things started working.
I did not need to reinstall Tivo DT, relink my account or restart.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ah30k said:


> The fact that yours is working does not disprove that Windows Messenger installs some component that is required for TiVo Desktop. You may have gotten those required components installed through another means. The post you referred to does not say that Messenger is needed, only that it installs some component that is needed. It is that mysterious component that TiVo needs to list as a requirement.


I can check what components TiVo Desktop uses when I get home using process explorer, but if a component that was needed was missing Windows would complain loudly if you tried to run the program.

If installing Windows Messenger works for you then great (though I would try running TD again before installing Messenger just to see if it's working today), but I'm saying Windows Messenger does not need to be installed for TiVo Desktop to work.

I will note that I was having the same problems getting TiVo Desktop to run and made no changes to my system. It just started working yesterday and there were no updates from Microsoft this week.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

morac said:


> I can check what components TiVo Desktop uses when I get home using process explorer, but if a component that was needed was missing Windows would complain loudly if you tried to run the program.


That is only true if the missing component is a _static_ DLL. If what was missing is a _dynamic_ DLL, it will only get loaded and called when needed. Also, if what was changed is an updated _static_ DLL with a slightly different calling interface, TD 2.6 will load fine, but raise errors when the routine in the DLL is called.



morac said:


> If installing Windows Messenger works for you then great (though I would try running TD again before installing Messenger just to see if it's working today), but I'm saying Windows Messenger does not need to be installed for TiVo Desktop to work.


I have TD on 2 computers. Both weren't working properly with TD 2.6. After installing Windows Messenger on one PC, TD 2.6 now works properly. It still doesn't work on the other PC and that PC doesn't have Windows Messenger installed yet. You can draw your own conclusions from this.



morac said:


> I will note that I was having the same problems getting TiVo Desktop to run and made no changes to my system. It just started working yesterday and there were no updates from Microsoft this week.


Sounds like you may have had a different problem causing the same outcome.

The bottom line is if there's anyone out there still suffering problems with TD 2.6, just follow the above link to a possible solution. It appears to work fine for some of us. I will add that I am not 'running' Windows Messenger as an application and probably never will, yet installing it has changed something in my system. It could be a missing or updated system DLL or even a background service started by Messenger. Whatever it is, my installation of TD 2.6 is working perfectly with my TiVoHD now and I am not seeing any errors in the 'TiVo Server Log File' now.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

"Me too." 

I installed Instant Messenger, rebooted, then voila, my auto transfers magically started-- I now have Tekzilla, Digg Reel, and Diggnation (all in beautiful HD) transferring to my TivoHD.

I've had bizarre software errors/solutions before, but this takes the cake. The 2.6 release was a huge improvement for Tivo Desktop, but it shouldn't have been this frustrating to get it to actually work.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Solver said:


> It may be one of the Microsoft XML DLL files. Before Windows Messenger, MSXML3.DLL located in Windows\system32 is at SP7. Afterwards it is at SP9.


That's more probable that requiring Windows Messenger since TiVoServer uses msxml3.dll and msxml3r.dll. I"m not sure why TiVo would use such an old version of msxml. Microsoft barely even support msxml version 3. They use version 5 and 6.

Anyway my system has had the 8.90.1101.0 (post SP9) version of MSXML3.DLL for a while now.

Theoretically everyone should have that version of msxml3.dll since Microsoft released a security update for msxml3.dll on Windows Update back in August of 2007 which updated it to version 8.90.1101.0.

I'm still not sure why I had the same sync error in my log file, but didn't need to install Windows Messenger to fix it. All I did was install TiVo Desktop and link on a different PC which I noticed work and then went back and linked on my original PC which then worked.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

derspiess said:


> I installed Instant Messenger, rebooted, then voila, my auto transfers magically started-- I now have Tekzilla, Digg Reel, and Diggnation (all in beautiful HD) transferring to my TivoHD.


what version of messenger?
I definitely have mine not starting up... I used _autoruns _to ensure of that... and I always avoid installing updates to it.

and...
(to tivo dev team) please release TD without the MS messenger requirement (or do a check for me during startup)... thanks.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm still fairly confident that neither MS/Windows messenger nor the messenger background service needs to be running for TD 2.6 to work. Installing messenger may fix errors for some people, but I'm fairly certain that afterwards you can disable or uninstall messenger and still be able to run without problems. 

As I keep mentioning I don't even have messenger installed on my machine (I uninstalled it ages ago) and TD works for me.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TD 2.6 works for me, and the Messenger service is Disabled AND Windows Messenger is removed. So at least on my PC they have nothing to do with TD.

EDIT: I am NOT talking about Windows Live or MSN Messenger, but about the Messenger service and Windows Messenger. Microsoft has a pretty poor choice of terminology there.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

subat0mic said:


> what version of messenger?
> I definitely have mine not starting up... I used _autoruns _to ensure of that... and I always avoid installing updates to it.
> 
> and...
> (to tivo dev team) please release TD without the MS messenger requirement (or do a check for me during startup)... thanks.


I just downloaded the latest version of what is now called Windows Live Messenger, which is "Version 2008"/Build 8.5.1302.1018

I don't keep it running, and I don't have it start automatically each time I boot XP, but it does seem to have added something that was missing. The new features in 2.6 are working like a champ now.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

well guys, i installed 8.5.1302.1018 of windows live messenger, started my tivoserver, and bam, I can share "video folders" now, and a download happened immediately when I added a video folder to TDPlus... I also signed up for 2 season passes of "web video" (ted talks, and the skateboarding one), and they both said ok (no more error about not having connected for 24 hours). I haven't waited long enough for this to begin downloading however... so fingers crossed. I have high hopes since the video folder is working.

<speculation>
possibly a dependency there on some MS messenger dll or service. 
</speculation>

No changes to my firewall, unless messenger changed it for the better (entirely possible).

I used depends.exe (ms dependency walker from the platform sdk) and there's no msxml3.dll as a dependency of tivoserver.exe... so it's probably something else then...

damn, I'm going to miss the pyTivo subfolders, I really liked those. ;( but i really want the webvideo season pass feature... wonder if I can run both?

note, that pyTivo was rock solid on sharing plain videos in the nowplaying list, while TD was not... TD seems way better now that messenger is installed, I'll keep watching it to see if it's for real.

*UPDATE*: i killed the video folder xfer, and another started, seems healthy. i killed the video folder in TD and on the tivo to completely stop it so I could force it to move on try the "webvideo". feature... went to the webvideos under "find programs/download tv/other", and subscribed to the "element skateboards" feed. I saw the blue light light up about 1 minutes later, then turn off. No transfer shows... looking at my PC, my CPU is at 100%, so hopefully it is encoding something right now... fingers crossed... but no blue transfer light yet... I added another season pass, and same thing, blue light flashed on, then off. no idea what's happening. checking the server log, looks promising:


> WspInfo |Server/WSP/Min|Host |12:42:14 AM 621037224|0B38 |found collectionId "tivo:cl.ts.3365131" for source: "http://www.elementskateboards.com/podcast/podcast.xml"
> WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |12:42:07 AM 621029989|0EB0 |register RSS subscription: id: tivos.15000001, url: http://www.elementskateboards.com/podcast/podcast.xml, tsn: 64800018026ACBC
> WspInfo |Server/WSP |Host |12:42:24 AM 621047049|0B38 |update callback fired: rss url "http://www.elementskateboards.com/podcast/podcast.xml", media url: "http://www.elementaudiovisual.com/podcast/72-EasterHunt.m4v"


*UPDATE2:* oh joy. I have an element skateboard video on my tivo. it works, it actually works. and it's now transferring a 2nd one.

so, the question. coincidence? or msmessenger? and, if msm, is it a dll, firewall change, or something else... if coincidence, what?  (i'm still at 9.2a-01-2-648 on the tivo, so no upgrade happened)

Note, concerning the nowplaying list shared video folder... MSM seems to have *also* solved my previous troubles just getting this folder working... With TD, in the Tivo, just getting the folder to show had been really unreliable and spotty, while with pyTivo the Tivo folder came up right away and just as you'd expect. Still took a long time to scan my 100 or so video files into TD plus, while pyTivo is instant. Of course, Tivo in the nowplaying list (with TD as server) with 100 video files is virtually unusable... pytivo had this one solved with subfolders for sure. (why can't we have sub folders and faster scrolling lists in TD?)


----------



## thing-fish (Mar 15, 2008)

Note to Tivo: this functionality is really neat, and I understand that maybe you have to have the transcoding done offline. But how about letting us have this same functionality right on the box for those video netcasts that are already in a tivo-compatible format? I.e. enter the RSS feed URL just like you do for podcasts, but with the Season Pass functionality? And while we're at it, I'm enjoying my Tivo as a general entertainment system, listening to as much Rhapsody and MP3 as I am watching video on it, so how about Season Pass capability through some means for audio netcasts too?

PS: love my Tivo, that suggestions like this are even in the realm of possibility is stunning and delightful


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

subat0mic said:


> I used depends.exe (ms dependency walker from the platform sdk) and there's no msxml3.dll as a dependency of tivoserver.exe... so it's probably something else then...


Try running process explorer (free download). You can set it to show all the .dll files in use by a process. When I checked I saw tivoserver.exe using msxml3.dll and msxml3r.dll. This makes sense considering most of the data files seem to be in XML format.


----------



## seahills (Jan 11, 2008)

derspiess said:


> You probably won't go for this either, but FWIW the Zune software does a good job with podcasts.


Do you have a ver2 Zune? I am considering an upgrade to the Zune 80 and would like to know if the TivoDesktop Plus H.264 profile will sync to the new Zune without the additonal transcoding that the Zune software has to do for my old ver1 Zune 30.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

subat0mic said:


> damn, I'm going to miss the pyTivo subfolders, I really liked those. ;( but i really want the webvideo season pass feature... wonder if I can run both?


I run both TD Plus 2.6 and pyTiVo for that reason, no problems at all.


----------



## armooo (Feb 2, 2003)

subat0mic said:


> damn, I'm going to miss the pyTivo subfolders, I really liked those. ;( but i really want the webvideo season pass feature... wonder if I can run both?


I am working on the webvideo season passes for pyTivo now. I hope to get at least the download now stuff working this weekend. I already have a web interface to manualy push videos to the tivo.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

armooo said:


> I am working on the webvideo season passes for pyTivo now. I hope to get at least the download now stuff working this weekend. I already have a web interface to manualy push videos to the tivo.


Welcome back armooo, good luck.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

armooo said:


> I am working on the webvideo season passes for pyTivo now. I hope to get at least the download now stuff working this weekend. I already have a web interface to manualy push videos to the tivo.


I noticed your dev discussion with the krkeegan/wmcbrine on your forum, looks like you're making progress on webvideo, very cool armooo! I will be watching for it. thank you!


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Something in Windows Messenger got my Tivo Desktop 2.6 plus working with webcasts. After three days I looked in the folder, "C:\Documents and Settings\(Your Logon Name)\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Downloads" and found 7.5GB of files that Tivo Desktop 2.6 plus had so far downloaded. These included files that were already transfered to my TiVo. As far as I can tell they are never deleted and Tivo Desktop has no way to manage these.

Anyone yet try working with the folder, "C:\Documents and Settings\(Your Logon Name)\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Rss"?


----------



## euckersw (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm using auto transfer from a folder on my PC to get files onto my Tivo. When the files are transfered over they are given the name of the folder where they were located on the PC, rather than the original name of the file. The problem is that I don't use grouping within my "Now Playing" list, so I now have 10 files within my "Now Playing" list with the exact same name (the name of the originating PC folder). Is there anyway around this, or do I have to suck it up and use groupings (which I really would prefer not to do)?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

seems 2.6 takes just as lllllooooonnnnnnggggg to load up as the last several updates...


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

mrjam2jab said:


> seems 2.6 takes just as lllllooooonnnnnnggggg to load up as the last several updates...


I find that it seems to be loading quicker than the previous version. Granted, I deleted all my TiVoDesktop cache files which speeds things up for a short time. But I've been waiting and going into TiVo Desktop from time to time just to watch and see if it gets bad again.

Try deleting all your cache files in your
C:\Documents and Settings\{your user name}\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache\ folder.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

etz said:


> I find that it seems to be loading quicker than the previous version. Granted, I deleted all my TiVoDesktop cache files which speeds things up for a short time. But I've been waiting and going into TiVo Desktop from time to time just to watch and see if it gets bad again.
> 
> Try deleting all your cache files in your
> C:\Documents and Settings\{your user name}\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache\ folder.


almost 3,500 files in there...deleted them all...and before i could do anything else it was already back up to 10 files...I opened TD, was a LITTLE bit faster...closed it again and there is now 150 files in Cache again...need a way to automatically clear this folder routinely...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

what determines the order in which files in a folder will be auto-transferred?

I added a folder for auto-transfer that has the first 7 episodes of a show, but the first to transfer was episode 3, skipping episodes 1 and 2. I removed the folder from desktop and changed the "arrange icons by" from name to type, which still keeps them in numerical order in the folder, and and added the folder back to desktop. This time it started with episode 2, skipping episode 1. 

This kind of defeats the whole purpose if episode 1 ends up being the last one to transfer.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> what determines the order in which files in a folder will be auto-transferred? ...
> This kind of defeats the whole purpose if episode 1 ends up being the last one to transfer.


I found that files were not just delayed, but actually the transfer failed and Desktop moved on to the next file. Check your To Do List History and see if the first transfers are noted there. I found the only way to get it to retry was to rename a skipped file. For one file it re-transfered fine the second time, others just kept silently failing.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ebf said:


> I found that files were not just delayed, but actually the transfer failed and Desktop moved on to the next file. Check your To Do List History and see if the first transfers are noted there. I found the only way to get it to retry was to rename a skipped file. For one file it re-transfered fine the second time, others just kept silently failing.


You're right, the transfers failed. What's odd is that the first time episode 2 failed, but the second time it was the first to transfer. I didn't rename it, just changed the way files are sorted in the folder.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> ... I removed the folder from desktop and changed the "arrange icons by" from name to type, which still keeps them in numerical order in the folder, and and added the folder back to desktop. ...


When you added it back to TiVo Desktop and had *something* transfer, did it transfer into the same Now Playing folder? Just wondering if it is just the name of the Windows folder that groups them.

As for the failed transfers, the Desktop applications should have an on screen notice when there are problems. You can check the Desktop logs: C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Logs


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ebf said:


> When you added it back to TiVo Desktop and had *something* transfer, did it transfer into the same Now Playing folder? Just wondering if it is just the name of the Windows folder that groups them.


sorry, I had already deleted the partial recording I stopped(after noticing it was ep. 3) from the TiVo, thus eliminating the entire folder, before adding it back to desktop.

During second attempt(where ep. 2 was the first to transfer after sorting by type), I went into the folder and renamed everything except ep.2, since it was in progress. After ep. 2 finished, ep. 1 started and is currently transferring. We'll see what happens after that.


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

Quick question everyone. I have 2 video podcasts I've selected to auto-transfer to my Tivo. Now the first time I selected the folder and "published" them the transfer went through, but I haven't seen it transfer anything new over on its own. Anyway to see when its supposed to or tell it to check everyday, etc?


----------



## jsquid001 (Jan 3, 2003)

I am starting to get a little frustrated. It didnt help that somehow I got lost in Tivo support void and eventually disconnected.

I have desktop plus all set up and set some web season passes from my Tivo(s). I can see in the C:\Documents and Settings\...\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Downloads folder there is about 7 gigs of content but nothing on my Tivo.

What gives? I keep thinking there is something very simple I am missing.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

jsquid001 said:


> I am starting to get a little frustrated. It didnt help that somehow I got lost in Tivo support void and eventually disconnected.
> 
> I have desktop plus all set up and set some web season passes from my Tivo(s). I can see in the C:\Documents and Settings\...\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Downloads folder there is about 7 gigs of content but nothing on my Tivo.
> 
> What gives? I keep thinking there is something very simple I am missing.


Are you trying to transfer from the PC, auto-transfer from the PC, or transfer from the TiVo? More info would help...


----------



## jsquid001 (Jan 3, 2003)

It is selecting a web cast from Tivo in this order:

Tivo Central
Find Programs
Download TV, Movies, & Web Videos
Browse Other Videos
select a web cast that has a computer icon to the right
Select "Download This Program"
screen shows "Make Sure Your PC connects to Tivo Service" (my PC is always on and always connected).
Press Select to Continue
Press Download as Planned.

A while later the video shows up in the downloads folder on my PC with the registry name but never gets sent to my Tivo.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

jsquid001 said:


> I am starting to get a little frustrated. It didnt help that somehow I got lost in Tivo support void and eventually disconnected.
> 
> I have desktop plus all set up and set some web season passes from my Tivo(s). I can see in the C:\Documents and Settings\...\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Downloads folder there is about 7 gigs of content but nothing on my Tivo.
> 
> What gives? I keep thinking there is something very simple I am missing.


Is there anything in your TiVo's To Do List history?
What type of files are in the download folder?
What type of computer are you using?
Try using the Tivo's Desktop LogFinder to turn on logging and look for the text,"fail".

Note: As a workaround, you can copy the files in the download folder to another folder and add that folder to the Tivo Desktop video option. Then on the bottom of your TiVo's Now Playing list you should see these video files on your computer and be able to play them. Don't use autotransfer and NEVER add the download folder.


----------



## jsquid001 (Jan 3, 2003)

> Is there anything in your TiVo's To Do List history?
> What type of files are in the download folder?
> What type of computer are you using?
> Try using the Tivo's Desktop LogFinder to turn on logging and look for the text,"fail".
> ...


I don't think Web videos are listed in the Tivo to do list
I did look through the logs and the transfer logs had the following:

Info |Authorization |TiVoTransfer |12:26:36 AM 1972402|1280 |requesting authorization, challenge: Digest realm="TiVo DVR", nonce="47f3433c7fcc4e5abe7f22b6f0aeba1f2bc037df", qop=auth
Info |Http |TransferServic|12:26:36 AM 1972402|1280 |Last Response: 401
Info |Http |TransferServic|12:26:36 AM 1972415|1278 |Last Response: 200

I assume that the 401 means that Tivo did not authorize the desktop which seems strange. I am able to perform manual transfers just fine but I re entered the media access key just to be sure.

Bottom line, everything up the the point of moving the web videos to my Tivo is working like a champ. I request the videos from my tivo, my tivo desktop gets the request, downloads and transcodes the video into MP4 files, gets them cued up for transfer (according to the server logs) and then the process ends.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

As a last resort I could use the work around of making the download folder on the PC published through the Tivo desktop but I still have hope that I can get this thing to work as advertised


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

I had to reboot my box yesterday after everything slowed to a crawl. According to the Task Manager, the TiVo Server executable was using 1.5GB of memory...

I have both TD2.6+ and pyTivo installed. Anybody ever see something like this before?


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

after much fiddling, i finally installed microsoft messenger, after which webvideo and video folders both started working for me (go figure). I got maybe a few days where subscriptions worked and downloaded to the tivo.

2 days ago I signed up for several webvideo season passes, and by today, none have downloaded to the tivo.

I wish tivo desktop had a list of what it thinks are the subscriptions, what's pending, what's failed, etc... the application just silently fails, and i don't know why without running through the logs which aren't very clear. a simple "pending" and "history" list in the TDplus would be an obvious feature here! 

Anyway, anyone have their TDplus stop working?
All I changed was I removed every mp3/picture/videofolder from TD, and started up pyTivo to run along side of TDplus, because it serves those things better... basically I'm leaving TDplus up solely for webvideo.

I'm at the point where I'm simply waiting for pyTivo to catch up to TD (with webvideo subscriptions). TD has been very unreliable.

If you have any suggestions, lay it on me, otherwise, i'm kinda done with TD as soon as pyTivo supports webvideo fully (i read they're working on it)...


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

It really blows me away that Tivo has the nerve to charge $25 for a piece of software that has more problems than solutions.

I'm thankful that Web videos worked right off the bat for me and I guess the subscription option was worth the $$ but it would be nice to have one piece of software serve up Audio, Video, and pics as advertised.

I am not a newbie to the HMO functionality. Here's my progression:

Started with Java HMO - loved it for what it was. No problems.

Galleon - Also a great piece of work but I disliked the interface as well as the amount of overhead it consumed. My primary focus, at the time, was just serving up MP3's so Galleon seemed a bit top heavy.

I was started using Tivo.net for video transfers to my Tivo and TD for transferring files from my Tivo and everything was fine on the video side but I wanted a better audio service.

I loaded Audio Faucet and I was very excited with its iTunes based interface and play list functionality. Down side is its requirement to run iTunes when serving audio to Tivo. Another show stopper for me was its inability to play playlists in shuffle mode <if anyone can tell me how to do this - please do>.

Then TD 2.6 was released with its Web casts. I thought what the heck, maybe Tivo fixed it and I will finally be able to have one app do it all. I shelled out the $$ and was happy with the Web cast functionality (been a while since I've seen Kevin Rose on the "medium" screen). So I moved on to Photos - works great! I then tried music. It also works and with the addition of TiviTunes (www.maximized.com/shareware/tivitunes) has the ability to play my iTunes playlists in random! Very cool. Definitely the best $5 I've spent. On to the video function - Ouch

Tivo.net has always worked for me. (http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet) Great app! Simple and functional. Can TD just do this one little task? I want to watch my PC based videos, regardless of type or size, on my TV. In TD 2.6+, it doesn't work for me.

When I pick the video file from Now Playing, it starts to transfer and then fails and leaves a useless message in the Recording History telling me that the transfer failed and to try again.

What kills me is that I can transfer files from my Tivo to the PC and I can transfer files from my PC to my Tivo with Tivo.net but not with TD 2.6+

So this adventure to find the Killer HMO app has turned into a multi year hobby. I guess I will try PyTivo. I'm not as much angry as I am disappointed with Tivo.

Thanks to the community! Without all of you "wicked smaht" people, I'd only be watching CSI, skipping commercials, and remaining completely ignorant to the true power of that box with the little antenna guy.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Rich8899 said:


> Tivo.net has always worked for me. (http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet) Great app! Simple and functional. Can TD just do this one little task? I want to watch my PC based videos, regardless of type or size, on my TV. In TD 2.6+, it doesn't work for me.


This because TiVo Desktop 2.5, 2.5.1, and 2.6 do not work on Vista when using GoBack. If I were you I would demand a refund. It is a shame that TiVo is letting people buy the Plus version knowing full well that one of the main features of TiVo Desktop doesn't work. The main reason to buy the Plus version is to get transcoding of video files. And this part does not work on Vista. How they can continue to sell this product without a disclaimer is very surprising to me.


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

rainwater said:


> This because TiVo Desktop 2.5, 2.5.1, and 2.6 do not work on Vista when using GoBack. If I were you I would demand a refund. It is a shame that TiVo is letting people buy the Plus version knowing full well that one of the main features of TiVo Desktop doesn't work. The main reason to buy the Plus version is to get transcoding of video files. And this part does not work on Vista. How they can continue to sell this product without a disclaimer is very surprising to me.


I'm actually on XPSP2 and I bought "plus" to expand the web casts and hoped that since it's been a few years, Tivo would be putting out a quality product. My bad.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Rich8899 said:


> I'm actually on XPSP2 and I bought "plus" to expand the web casts and hoped that since it's been a few years, Tivo would be putting out a quality product. My bad.


Web videos use the transcoding portion of Plus. The only reason Plus is required for Web videos is because of its ability to transcode videos. TiVo has been selling TiVo Desktop to Vista users for a long time before they added web videos, btw. I seriously hope TiVo will put up some type of notice on their site about Vista incompatibility. Otherwise, in my opinion, they are stealing money from their loyal users knowing full well the product doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## jsquid001 (Jan 3, 2003)

I wanted to post an update regarding getting the web videos to work with Plus. After 2 hours with Tivo tech support that involved removing, cleaning, re-installing, rebooting (desktop as well as the Tivos), etc, I now have web videos working. 

The funny thing was that the Tivo rep argued with me insisting that the desktop cannot download web videos. After some education about 2.6's new features, he put me on hold for 5 minutes where he must have gotten a download of how it works after which we began to solve the problem.

The only quirk now is that I still have 2 listed of every video in my published directory.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rainwater said:


> This because TiVo Desktop 2.5, 2.5.1, and 2.6 do not work on Vista when using GoBack. If I were you I would demand a refund. It is a shame that TiVo is letting people buy the Plus version knowing full well that one of the main features of TiVo Desktop doesn't work. The main reason to buy the Plus version is to get transcoding of video files. And this part does not work on Vista. How they can continue to sell this product without a disclaimer is very surprising to me.


Rainwater,

I'm not having any problems with GoBack on my 2 Vista PC's and my 2 Series 3 TiVo's (with either 2.5.1 or now 2.6). This is with Desktop Standard and not Plus though so are you saying it only doesn't work for material that needs transcoding?

Scott


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> I'm not having any problems with GoBack on my 2 Vista PC's and my 2 Series 3 TiVo's (with either 2.5.1 or now 2.6). This is with Desktop Standard and not Plus though so are you saying it only doesn't work for material that needs transcoding?


Yes, that is what I am saying and it has been confirmed by everyone on this forum except 2 people who say it doesn't affect them. If you are only transcoding small files, you will not see this problem. But any files 1gb or larger will fail if they are a non .tivo file.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

rainwater said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying and it has been confirmed by everyone on this forum except 2 people who say it doesn't affect them. If you are only transcoding small files, you will not see this problem. But any files 1gb or larger will fail if they are a non .tivo file.


Can you give me a link to a video file I can grab from the web so I can test if my environment fails like you say yours does? So far, everything I've tried with TD+ 2.6 on Vista and TiVoHD has worked flawlessly. However, I have to admit I don't _send_ 1GB or above files back to my TiVo. I do regularly _grab_ files up to 8GB from my TiVo through TD+ 2.6 to Vista and this process is working flawlessly.


----------



## armooo (Feb 2, 2003)

armooo said:


> I am working on the webvideo season passes for pyTivo now. I hope to get at least the download now stuff working this weekend. I already have a web interface to manualy push videos to the tivo.


It took a week longer than I hoped but pyTivo can now download your webvideo requests made from the tivo interface.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

jsquid001 said:


> The only quirk now is that I still have 2 listed of every video in my published directory.


Did you publish from your "My Tivo Recordings" folder? Is so, that's why. The "My Tivo Recordings" folder is published automatically. If you add it to the video tab, you will get dupes.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

you rock armooo, I will try when i get home.

edit:
note, I found that TD starts serving up webvideo content again once I added 2 video folders, may work with 1 as well, but I didn't try. 
(if you remember my earlier post, webvideo subscriptions had completely stopped when I removed all video folders from TD).

It's crazy, the strange bugs this software has...


----------



## geoman47 (Sep 13, 2002)

Rich8899 said:


> I was started using Tivo.net for video transfers to my Tivo and TD for transferring files from my Tivo and everything was fine on the video side but I wanted a better audio service.


I'm considering downloading a TiVo Server Replacement because TiVo Server just seems too slow to load (I just tried the clear cache suggestion earlier in this thread - that may help), and just wondering if there is something better? My TiVo.net, Galleon, or TD?

I'm mainly interested in download time from TiVo to PC. I have TiVoHD, so I want to minimize the time it takes to download HD shows to PC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

Sandlapper said:


> Quick question everyone. I have 2 video podcasts I've selected to auto-transfer to my Tivo. Now the first time I selected the folder and "published" them the transfer went through, but I haven't seen it transfer anything new over on its own. Anyway to see when its supposed to or tell it to check everyday, etc?


Anyone?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Sandlapper said:


> Anyone?


It just works for me. When I fire up the computer and launch iTunes I see iTunes grabbing podcasts. Later I see them appearing on the Tivo.

I am not sure what is wrong with your setup though. Maybe if you post a lot more detail it will trigger some folks to chime in with ideas.


----------



## Sandlapper (Oct 26, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> It just works for me. When I fire up the computer and launch iTunes I see iTunes grabbing podcasts. Later I see them appearing on the Tivo.
> 
> I am not sure what is wrong with your setup though. Maybe if you post a lot more detail it will trigger some folks to chime in with ideas.


I honestly don't know what other info I could post. It just stops working.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Try reconnecting your TiVo Desktop with your tivo.com account. Sometimes Desktop forgets the account username and password.


----------

